# American greed towards Japan



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 30, 2006)

Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :

1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
3. Now allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue

   The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do what they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and natiolism the Japanese youth will remember all kinds of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing the Japanese to pay a humongous war debt. 

   There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that use technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on.

   The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the ara of telecomunication or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?

I will spread this article to all over the world especially to all the Japanese schools websites using the help from my other buddys. Before I do that I need to hear anything that may make this article to be more perfect from all the members here.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2006)

Stop posting you anti American Japanese supremacist bastard.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 30, 2006)

is there a point to this? 


you think japanese people are ignorant or somethnig? they know all about history, and have soe freedoms that eve america does not have.

you act like there is some block of knowledge or soemthnig, japan is free as can be right now, mostly because of thier massively capatalist ways, whch the U.S supports fully.



japan is not china kid, get over it.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 30, 2006)

Good they've all the reason to hate us for killing tens of thousands of innocents in those two atomic strikes of ours.......Besides it's our job to stick our nose where it doesn't bvelong and americanize places that don't want to be americanised......or take out there leaders and then fail at it.....


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 30, 2006)

This...is just sad. Japan has a military force, it's called the JDF. In fact, Japan has one of the most advanced military forces on the face of the planet. I really don't know where you're getting your information from, guy.



Tokoyami said:


> Good they've all the reason to hate us for killing tens of thousands of innocents in those two atomic strikes of ours.......


Are you insane or just plain ignorant? Japan's war-time crimes dwarf anything the two atomic bombs did. Actually understand history before you open your ignorant mouth.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 30, 2006)

> Good they've all the reason to hate us for killing tens of thousands of innocents in those two atomic strikes of ours.......
> __________________



do you think britains still hate germans for decimating london? people got over it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 30, 2006)

If I remember correctly, if the Allied Powers in WW2 hadn't intervened in Japan after the Atomic Bombs and not surrendering Japan's economy would've failed and their would be no Japan today.



> The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do what they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and natiolism the Japanese youth will remember all kinds of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing the Japanese to pay a humongous war debt.



Ignorance is strength for you.  If the Allied Powers had let the Japanese easy on after surrender than the Japanese might've retailated back.  The Japanese _massacred_ thousands of Chinese and other groups of people.  Would you be proud supporting a genocidal nation?  I think Saddam might've wanted some more friends to hang out with him.



> The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the ara of telecomunication or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
> Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?



Source of Americans claiming animation was their invention?



> There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that use technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on.



As I said above, Americans did help Japan's economy after World War 2 because it was going to resort to Communism and kiss those advancements goodbye and welcome totalitarian regime.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2006)

Tokoyami said:


> Good they've all the reason to hate us for killing tens of thousands of innocents in those two atomic strikes of ours.......Besides it's our job to stick our nose where it doesn't bvelong and americanize places that don't want to be americanised......or take out there leaders and then fail at it.....



Comapared to the 100's of thousands they killed in China, Malaysia and the Philippines. What we did to them is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 30, 2006)

Those two nuclear strikes were absolutely neccesary and we won't apologize for them.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 30, 2006)

Meh maybe so but still....you'd think one would have been good enough.....I know they still didn't surrender and all but still.....two of them was just a bit much.....and no I'm not ignorant at all radical dreamer I dunno it just seemed a bit overkill.....but whatever.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems there are several members here who are dreaming and hoping the Japanese will forgive what the u.s.a did to Japan in 1945 including the Japanese girls who raped racially by the american, by mentioning what the Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippiines. But that won't change the fact that most of the Japanese will never forget what the american did to their country and girls because Chinese, Korean and Philippines are not american.

There are also several american here who said Japan and america are close friend, that is what they said and not what the Japanese said. You will probably get a deferent answer if you ask a Japanese or even the opposite answer if you ask a Japanese patriotis or nasionalis.  It seems those american who said Japan and america are a close friend forgetting that Japan are now under PM Shinzo Abe, it won't be like Japan under ex-PM Koizumi. Japan now moving forward and may PM Shinzo Abe blessed with what the good things he did.

For anyone who don't like Japanese, if you don't like Japanese then don't use any of what the Japanese made including Anime, Video Games, cars. smart robot or any of the other Japanese products. Losing you or 100 millions of you does not mean anything for the Japanese. Even losing a country like u.s.a as Japan consumer does not mean much for Japanese since Japanese can find other replacement because Japan not only sending their products to 1 country but to over 100 countrys. That is the same if you don't like ASIANS, don't use any of the ASIANS including the Japanese products. But can you find Anime outside Japan [ except from Korea and China who also booth are ASIAN countrys aswell ] or can you find any better video games than the one the Japanese or ASIANS made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or other awesome video games the Japanese made ?

For info : Japan, China and South Korea are now ally after their country forming East ASIA summit, like what South East ASIA did with ASEAN [ Association Of South East ASIA Nations ]. There are several western countrys who hates the alliance of Japan, China and South Korea because 2 of those 3 countrys are the economic giant in the world with the 1st place as China and Japan on the 2nd place. South Korea also have advanced growth aswell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 30, 2006)

Tokoyami said:


> Meh maybe so but still....you'd think one would have been good enough.....I know they still didn't surrender and all but still.....two of them was just a bit much.....and no I'm not ignorant at all radical dreamer I dunno it just seemed a bit overkill.....but whatever.



Compared to what could of happened we were very merciful.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats true as well.....eh whatever I've lost this argument and I know when to shut up.  I let myself get to involved in it and siad something stupid.....


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 30, 2006)

Tokoyami said:


> Meh maybe so but still....you'd think one would have been good enough.....I know they still didn't surrender and all but still.....two of them was just a bit much.....and no I'm not ignorant at all radical dreamer I dunno it just seemed a bit overkill.....but whatever.


Ok, maybe I was a bit harsh. If you want a real leg to stand on with American war crimes, go with the napalming Tokyo angle. That was actually uncalled for. 

What America did is weigh two options: One was a land invasion of the islands of Japan while the other was a nuclear strike. 

The Battle of Okinawa took the lives of over 66,000 Japanese soldiers alone. Okinawa, compared to Japan, is a very small island. Multiply the amount of civilians, infrastructure, soldiers, and casualties by the difference in the land mass of Okinawa and the main islands of Japan. A land invasion would have decimated the entire country; much, much more horrific than the two bombs dropped. It was the most humane thing to do to end WWII.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 31, 2006)

So basically your logic is, anything that is non-Asian is bad while Asianized products are good.  

So, why are you posting in English, possible playing English translated games, anime and comics and possible watching non-Asian based movies or those American television shows.  You said non-Asian equals bad yet you are guilty of using non-Asian products.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

first of all, I have not read the post yet, but I know its gonna be good   reactions below

Sigh, I have come to a few conclusions.  There is no way Phoenix is from japan.  The japanese people are smart, they are proud, and they would not embares themselves this way.  There may be a few wackos like that, but I do not think phoenix is one of them.

I'm tired of you slandering the japanese people Phoneix.  WWII was a war.  Thats why its called a world *WAR*.  I know there are some japanese people who believe they did nothing wrong, but the majority of japanese (at least those who I know) don't believe that ridiculouse myth.

You have one or two legitimate points, but they fail because you have no idea what you are actually talking about.  You have 1 of a few goals.

You're a troll (most likely)

You're a prejudice bastard who hates japan and wants us to think all japanese think like this.

You're actually japanese and your crazy

Really, there is no reason to reply to these inflamatory factually false statements.

Now, in response to tokoyami, whose not phoenix, the nuclear strikes where not neccecary.  We could have won the war without them.

However, had we done that, countless lives would have been lost.  Japan would have had to been invaded by troops.  City after city would have been captured, and the empire would not have given up quickly at all.  The japanese people owuld have lost their crops, their lands, and if in the battle, ther lives.  Allied lives and japanese soldiers lives would have incrased dramatcially.  No, the nuclear strikes were the right decision, they cut down on loss of life on both sides, and without them japan would have had a much harder time coming back.

Is it tragic we had to use them? of course, all war is tragic.  Would it have been more tragic had we not used them? yes.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Dec 31, 2006)

What I want to know is why this guy said the car was a Japanese invention...it was the Germans who came up with that...


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

Radical, its because he/she is not japanese, and may not even be asian.

No, I have come to another conclusion.  Phoenix is not a minority japanese citizen.  If phoenix really felt this way, then phoenix would be talking on some radical japanese site, in japanese.

Imagine someone from stormfront posting on a japanese site.  It would never happen.  Imagine david duke posting on an isreali site, in hebrew!

Its just not happening


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> I will spread this article to all over the world especially to all the Japanese schools websites using the help from my other buddys. Before I do that I need to hear anything that may make this article to be more perfect from all the members here.



Lawl, someone wants to be e-famous.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 31, 2006)

> It seems there are several members here who are dreaming and hoping the Japanese will forgive what the u.s.a did to Japan in 1945 including the Japanese girls who raped racially by the american, by mentioning what the Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippiines. But that won't change the fact that most of the Japanese will never forget what the american did to their country and girls because Chinese, Korean and Philippines are not american.





yea, because people born well after that was all over would of course have an intense anger over it.


again, britians don't hate germans, germany does not hate russia, and america,considering all the japanese businesses that have done well over the years here, does not seem to harbor any ill will to japan, and likewise.


japan has an amazing amount of freedom, as  said before, even more than america in some cases.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not a Nihonjin, I'm an ASIAN but you maybe wondering why I do this?

Patriotism or the feeling to defend your homeland, girls and peace is my only reason.

By the way are there any patriotis ASIAN here who understand Kanji and Mandarin?


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 31, 2006)

You are so weeaboo I want to expose you on /b/ just to get you thrashed.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 31, 2006)

lol... Being a non-Japanese Asian should actually make you dislike the country more -__-

It's true that the American occupation actually allowed the Japanese economy to flourish. With it, they had protection, and didn't have to pour massive amounts of resources into the military: they actually pay the least out of any other developed country in the world.

Also, during the occupation, their culture wasn't extinguised... The Japanese created their own system of modern class, based largely on seniority, which keeps up the employee dedication to their companies.

The bombs probably weren't necessary, but it's foolish to say that the Americans never helped Japan, and only hindered it O_o I mean they still had Samurai and were traveling around on horseback while other countries were inventing electricity and automobiles.

All that advanced technology that they have today is definitely not of their own design, especially since all the machines that could make said technology were sold to them by the Americans and the Germans for low prices.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

Dreamers just dream without doing anything to make their dream come true.

I won't argue on useless things, I do action more than talk. Fact will remain fact, all talk will remain as worthless things. I'm not alone, my other buddys with me and all patriotis ASIAN aswell. The Japanese youth will soon learn about patriotism and nasionalism, that will be the end of the evil occupation on Japan.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

Sigh.  First of all, as much as I hate to say this, japan is on the forefront of technology.  Even if the basic design of whatever isn't theres, they have improved it.  Granted, they have had more resources to do it.

Also, phoenix, if you are asian, why don't you mind what the japanese did to your people?  japan tried to conquer asia, they wanted to rule everyone during WWII, they commited war crimes against asian countries, and even if they didn't get to yours, had they not been stopped they would have.

I am not saying hold that against japan, they are a different country now.  However, forced patriotism and nationalism has only led to bad results.  Kind of like the nazis and italy, and the soviet union....

And unless your from North korea, if you are I would actually be interested to talk to you about it, you should be scared of them.  Kim could snap at any time, and well, there goes the neigbherhood.  Like maybe your country kind of neighborhood.


----------



## Blader (Dec 31, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> Stop posting you anti American Japanese supremacist bastard.


Thank you.  I didn't have to tell this guy myself.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> I'm not a Nihonjin, I'm an ASIAN but you maybe wondering why I do this?
> 
> Patriotism or the feeling to defend your homeland, girls and peace is my only reason.
> 
> By the way are there any patriotis ASIAN here who understand Kanji and Mandarin?


Fuck you elitist piece of shit. I'm asian also, but do you see me trashing on others cultures?
Go back to your boat and return to where you came from. Because rest assured we don't want you here.


And your "AzN PrYde" attitude isn't going to get you any where in life. Grow up.


----------



## Gyokusai (Dec 31, 2006)

> that will be the end of the evil occupation on Japan.


You make it sound as if they are American soldiers in Japan whipping everyone who doesn't walk fast enough.  Ok, you hate America and think anything that isn't asian must be evil.  Congratulations, you're an opinionated moron, go and try and start a rebellion or whatever and then tell us how it went.



> Go back to your boat and return to where you came from. Because rest assured we don't want you here.


Best post I've seen so far in this thread...


----------



## That NOS Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

What is this the 3rd thread of this this week?

What's frightening enough is that the OP called it _The Japanese Empire_. It's almost as if they don't understand how that went the first time and why the rest of Asia doesn't like that.


----------



## Rellik (Dec 31, 2006)

The OP needs to take an intensive course in world History.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

first of all, japanese empire is a little scary.  Empires are usually considered bad...

Also, while I would not have been so blunt, I think Haru summed up what we are all thinking....


----------



## Master Scorpion (Dec 31, 2006)

Well yeah I totally agree with the thread starter!! Japanese tend to look up westerners because of americans??? If they're making anime characters look like asian, it probably won't sell much and popular. I think I am off now.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, I've been away for a bit and here's what I see.  The same ol' cafe.  A forum where many people generously try their damnedest to share their ignorance with this fine international community.

I doff my cap to you, Sir ASIAN.



Haru said:


> Fuck you elitist piece of shit. I'm asian also, but do you see me trashing on others cultures?
> Go back to your boat and return to where you came from. Because rest assured we don't want you here.
> 
> 
> And your "AzN PrYde" attitude isn't going to get you any where in life. Grow up.


Oh, snap!  AZN GRL rebukes the protector of AZN GRLS.




Remus said:


> It's true that the American occupation actually allowed the Japanese economy to flourish. With it, they had protection, and didn't have to pour massive amounts of resources into the military: they actually pay the least out of any other developed country in the world.


To be factual -- I know some don't like to see facts in their arguments, but bear with me -- Japan has one of the largest "military" budgets in the world, and have had for years.  I'm not up on my per capita numbers, though.

Technically it's not called a military in any official documents (using the traditional Japanese word).  This huge non-military is supposed to be used for defense only.  Only Japanese soldiers can be found in Iraq.  Or, rather, they were there last I heard.  (Japan hates the US, so they're only there to laugh at US soldiers.)

Honestly, the US announced a while back they were going to take some troops out of South Korea and Japan (for more relevant pastures), and, if I remember correctly, both of "the Occupied" complained about it.  (I don't know what became of that redeployment initiative.)

I can see the US wanting Japan to take up _some_ of the slack in that region.  (It's either that or China.)  Japan is buying military tech from the US, including a potential missile sheild.

I could go on about how good Japanese-US relations are (as opposed to Sino-Japanese relations), but, frankly, it's tiresome.  The OP is a troll.  But I happen to like reading  some racial supremist posts.  Funny stuff.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...



... Go fuck yourself, or else we Americans will rape you.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

By the way there are always 2 side to every coin, bad and good, sad and happyness, including patriotis and loser. I heard someone in this topic said he/she is an ASIAN. Just talk and no action as far as I can see.

But thanks for all the members here who reply this topic, this way I can make the aritcle I will spread all over the Japanese website or even in reality school to have less weakness.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

The "AMERICAN" is a tough and dangerous breed. Yet the "AMERICAN" is stupid and ignorant. Regardless, you must be cautious around "AMERICAN" due to their ability to threaten to nuke you.

Seriously, your posts make me laugh all the time. I like how you even butcher the english language in your posts as well. The way you also fully capitalize "Asian" as well is rather amusing as well.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2006)

Pheonix, I assume you are either retarded or have no grasp of actual history.  So just give it up before you are shown how ignorant you are.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 31, 2006)

tsk... it was either take complete control or cripple them. It was war. After seeing how destructive World War II could be *cough atomic bomb cough*, the best thing to do is prevent them from letting it happen again. 

most of the stuff in ur post was just garbage. Just stfu please.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

Acapella said:


> tsk... it was either take complete control or cripple them. It was war. After seeing how destructive World War II could be *cough atomic bomb cough*, the best thing to do is prevent them from letting it happen again.
> 
> most of the stuff in ur post was just garbage. Just stfu please.



It wasnt "cripple" they literally werent going to give up which meant they would of fought to the last man woman and child. Thats fucked up! See why we nuked them? They were planning on going all out taking as many of us as they could.


----------



## Oneironaut (Dec 31, 2006)

*EDIT:* I had a rather long post here originally. Then I read a bit more into this thread. Phoenix, you really don't warrant a semi-intelligent response. Get your head out of the sand, and realize that:

One: Asia is not the center of the world.
Two: Japan had these restrictions placed for good reasons.
Three: America's "occupation" in Japan largely continues because Japan requires defense. The same happens in Europe.
Four: America does not control Japanese curriculum on WWII, or on anything for that matter. The only ones trying to brainwash Japanese children are the members of the Japanese government.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 31, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> To be factual -- I know some don't like to see facts in their arguments, but bear with me -- Japan has one of the largest "military" budgets in the world, and have had for years.  I'm not up on my per capita numbers, though.



I learned it from a text book that was written in the 90's, so I suppose the information could be outdated. Japan doesn't pique my interests enough to merit further reasearch, I'm afraid.


----------



## Red (Dec 31, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> Stop posting you anti American Japanese supremacist bastard.


I couldnt have said it better myself

this is like what? your third american bashin thread.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

Holosiren said:
			
		

> I assure you that children in Japan aren't learning an American version of WWII history. Seriously. Go to a Japanese War Museum, look me straight in the eye, and tell me that "American embargoes forced peaceful Japan into territorial expansion" is a Occidental view of world history.


That is right, I think most of the nuke museum visitor in Nagasaki and Hiroshima will sheed tears when they visit it.


----------



## Red (Dec 31, 2006)

Its like your just hearing what you want to.I've been reading some of the replies in this thread and all of them are trying to reason with (albeit a little bluntly)Cant you keep an open mind or at least try to enlighten yourself.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 31, 2006)

> That is right, I think most of the nuke museum visitor in Nagasaki and Hiroshima will sheed tears when they visit it.




we blew up two towns, killed thausands.


how many towns do you think the japanese razed to the ground in asia? you don't have to nuke a town to destroy it.

nobody is innocent in war, as war, by it's very nature, stipulates that there are two or more factions FIGHTING. fighting, as in attacking each other, as in there is no aggresor anymore.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

earthshine said:


> we blew up two towns, killed thausands.
> 
> 
> how many towns do you think the japanese razed to the ground in asia? you don't have to nuke a town to destroy it.
> ...



You shouldn't be using such large words. Mr. F.O.BBY over here refuses to learn anything non-asian, so he won't be able to understand anything.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

earthshine said:


> we blew up two towns, killed thausands.
> 
> 
> how many towns do you think the japanese razed to the ground in asia? you don't have to nuke a town to destroy it.
> ...


I won't say it again, Chinese, Korean, Philippino are not american.


----------



## Red (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned pearl harbour


----------



## earthshine (Dec 31, 2006)

> You shouldn't be using such large words. Mr. F.O.BBY over here refuses to learn anything non-asian, so he won't be able to understand anything.




of course he will as we all know logic is an asian invention.


WAIT!!!!.....this means........HE CAN'T BE ASIAN!!! DEAR LORD, WE HAVE BEEN TRICKED!!!


he must be the white devil






> I won't say it again, Chinese, Korean, Philippino are not american.
> __________________



ya don't say?


so, are they....asian?


well, guess japan didin't have much asian pride.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

Red ♥ said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned pearl harbour



Except for the whole surprize attack out of nowhere deal, Pearl Habor was a legit military target. But still yeah... it was a huge cheap shot.

Not surprizing really, Japan also aimed for Medics on the battlefield unlike in Nazi Germany they werent intentionally shot at.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 31, 2006)

Remus said:


> I learned it from a text book that was written in the 90's, so I suppose the information could be outdated. Japan doesn't pique my interests enough to merit further reasearch, I'm afraid.



I'm not even going to bother formatting.

*Spoiler*: __ 



1
	United States 	$ 518,100,000,000 	2005 est.
2
	China 	$ 81,480,000,000 	2005 est.
3
	France 	$ 45,000,000,000 	2005
4
	Japan 	$ 44,310,000,000 	2005 est.
5
	United Kingdom 	$ 42,836,500,000 	2003
6
	Germany 	$ 35,063,000,000 	2003
7
	Italy 	$ 28,182,800,000 	2003
8
	Korea, South 	$ 21,060,000,000 	2005 est.
9
	India 	$ 19,040,000,000 	2005 est.
10
	Saudi Arabia 	$ 18,000,000,000 	2002
11
	Australia 	$ 17,840,000,000 	2005 est.
12
	Turkey 	$ 12,155,000,000 	2003
13
	Brazil 	$ 9,940,000,000 	2005 est.
14
	Spain 	$ 9,906,500,000 	2003
15
	Canada 	$ 9,801,700,000 	2003



WTF, Canada 15th?

China is suspected by some of spending much more than that figure.

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_24​_[FINAL][CC4D0823].avi

Course, they're not at or near the top by % of GDP.  But none of the top economies are.  Since they don't need to be.

[Shinsen-Subs]​_Black​_Lagoon​_-​_24​_[FINAL][CC4D0823].avi


----------



## Oneironaut (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> That is right, I think most of the nuke museum visitor in Nagasaki and Hiroshima will sheed tears when they visit it.



Did you read my post?  No, you didn't. And now you can't, because I changed it. 

All nations commit evils; patriotism, something you so feverishly espouse, is the reason. You love your culture, and hate others. You point out foreign wrongs, and ignore domestic ills. Yours is the sort that closes gas chamber doors, that launches planes into buildings, that shawls panties over prisoners' faces, that murders children in trenches. Why? Because your country tells you to.

Stop bashing one particular country. They're all evil.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

The US has 200 billion more GDP then the entire European Union...
I see why they wanted to join up with each other so bad.

Hell, Japan, China and India got all the European countries beat.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

Fact will stay as fact and All talk will end as worthless thing.

I will ask again if there are any patriotis ASIAN here who know Kanji and Mandarin ? since I need to translate an article into Chinese language.


----------



## Lain (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL! The drama. Maybe Japan should just kill everyone.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Fact will stay as fact and All talk will end as worthless thing.
> 
> I will ask again if there are any patriotis ASIAN here who know Kanji and Mandarin ? since I need to translate an article into Chinese language.


Try your luck in the Translations or Languages fora.  Lots of people here are fluent in Mandarin.  As well as Esperonto.

That's my good deed of the day.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Fact will stay as fact and All talk will end as worthless thing.
> 
> I will ask again if there are any patriotis ASIAN here who know Kanji and Mandarin ? since I need to translate an article into Chinese language.



What if they are white or black and live in Asia? Are they still considered "ASIAN" to you?


----------



## Red (Dec 31, 2006)

Razgriez said:


> What if they are white or black and live in Asia? Are they still considered "ASIAN" to you?


My step-dad lived in japan for eight years and went to unversity of tokyo.
the majority of those eight years he as called a gaijin/ihoujin
so I guess no.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

Red ♥ said:


> My step-dad lived in japan for eight years and went to unversity of tokyo.
> the majority of those eight years he as called a gaijin/ihoujin
> so I guess no.



Im talking about the ones that were born there and still live there. Even though their parents may have come from another country and immigrated there.


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> I'm not a Nihonjin, I'm an ASIAN but you maybe wondering why I do this?



Wait wait wait... You go on a North Korean-like speach on "Japan ownz joo all !!" and you're not even Japanese ? Well, if you were japanese, we'd still find you a stupid arrogant supremacist fuck, but now you look EVEN MORE of an asshole.

And if you were really proud to be an Asian, you would not care about Japan at the best or just HATE it at the worst. China, Koreas, Indonesia, and the Indochina peninsula's countries want to talk with you...



> Patriotism or the feeling to defend your homeland, girls and peace is my only reason.



...

Japan... is technically NOT YOUR homeland, if you say you're not japanese... Are you sane in your head ?

Look, you're like an Englishman being an insane over-the-edge Napoleon and french culture fan... It DOESN'T exist !!

And you smell of troll. Your posts smell so much of prepared inflammatory material that it looks like you WANT reaction to laugh your ass off.

Damn... I hate trolls...


----------



## abaddon936 (Dec 31, 2006)

rusians still hate americans....

Look the bombing was quite useless it was just to show how powerfull they were that is why the americans bombed japan. Moreover, I personnaly hate americans feeling that they take too much for granted who gave them the right to police the world, when they are without doubt the stupidest people on the planet, just look at their politicians...

   bombing beeing humane? You bastards just were to afraid to send your soldiers to march on Tokyo because you would have had MILLIONS of casualties before you arrived there.

  Now I know it is hard for you americans to understand such complicated things like YOU ARE WRONG , and YES your Governement are A*******.
         You know during WWII, russia could have  attacked and subdued japan without americas help, and yet they used their big bad missiles to attack the country, they know only how to use force to chieve their goals, look for instance for   hpw they forced the japanese to open their ports to them... Black ships... They hate being told that they are unwanted.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...



....and american still thinks that french are anti american

It's a good thing for Japan to become more independent and learn patriotism but they mustn't forget what they did in Asia during the WW2.

I thinks that japanese people will be hate by american. American hate us because we didn't wanted US bases in France after the WW2.


----------



## Amaretti (Dec 31, 2006)

Creating anti-American threads? Check.

Bringing up past atrocities of America during WWII as if Japan has never done anything as shameful during the same time period (like, say, join the Nazis or massacre and rape hundreds of thousands of Chinese civillians)? Check.

Excessive wanking over everything Asian? Check.

Make threads snubbing non-japanese members from responding in an english forum? Check.

PK, you are an asian supremacist - ie. a flaming racist. Quit making these silly little threads, you silly little person. You're not Japanese, so quit acting like it. We're all on this stupid little planet together, our community is global, trying to stake out and aggravate our differences is fruitless. Japan is not going to suddenly rise up and wage war on America - they're allies and have too many business ties with each other to risk cutting them off.

Nationalism and excessive pride in your own race leads to holocausts. Think about that, and then please grow the hell up.



			
				abaddon936 said:
			
		

> Moreover, I personnaly hate americans feeling that they take too much for granted who gave them the right to police the world, when they are without doubt the stupidest people on the planet, just look at their politicians...



I'm hardly a fan of American culture or American politics, but even I'm not as stupid as to confuse the actions of a government with the people it rules. That's like saying all Germans are Nazis because they had a Nazi government.

If you haven't noticed, the majority of Americans do not like or approve of Bush, and he didn't even win the election the first time around, while in the last one Americans quite unanimously showed what they thought of him when they handed both houses to Bush's opponents.

There are naturally a few Americans who act like their country is the best and they have every right to go around and massacre who they want, and they should rightly be dismissed as idiots. Just as you should be.


----------



## Gyokusai (Dec 31, 2006)

> Moreover, I personnaly hate americans feeling that they take too much for granted who gave them the right to police the world, when they are without doubt the stupidest people on the planet, just look at their politicians...


So...a few people suddenly represent a population of 300 million? Well then, that must mean everyone in the middle east is a terrorist, everyone in America is fat, everyone in Asia is an asshat, and everyone *insert whatever you are here* must be a mental midget.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2006)

I found an american cartoon of Superman who fight againist Japanese during the WW2

this


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Dec 31, 2006)

The american especially the one who love Japan and the Japanese products seems can't face if most of the Japanese hates them for the terrible things they did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2. I will join force with other patriotis ASIAN to bring nightware to the american evil especially the one who love Japan including what the Japanese make including Anime [ including Naruto ], Video Games, etc.

A human should learn from their mistake, it seems american are not since after Japan nuked, they carped bombing Vietnam, Destroying Iraq, Destroying Palestine [ using Israel ], racially raping many ASIAN Girls one after another. What next?

Racial rape = rape done by a race such as american to other race such as ASIAN.
When american even rape other race, they must have been rape their own girls much worse than other race who don't rape other race.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> It seems there are several members here who are dreaming and hoping the Japanese will forgive what the u.s.a did to Japan in 1945 including the Japanese girls who raped racially by the american, by mentioning what the Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippiines. But that won't change the fact that most of the Japanese will never forget what the american did to their country and girls because Chinese, Korean and Philippines are not american.
> 
> There are also several american here who said Japan and america are close friend, that is what they said and not what the Japanese said. You will probably get a deferent answer if you ask a Japanese or even the opposite answer if you ask a Japanese patriotis or nasionalis.  It seems those american who said Japan and america are a close friend forgetting that Japan are now under PM Shinzo Abe, it won't be like Japan under ex-PM Koizumi. Japan now moving forward and may PM Shinzo Abe blessed with what the good things he did.
> 
> ...



There is a little thing called the internet, something 95% of Japanese children have access to, if not use regularly. You're a fucking idiot if you think they don't already have access to the information of WW2. Besides, just because the schools can't teach it, doesn't stop the parents from telling stories to their kids.

With radios, television and the internet, nothing remains a secret anymore. And maybe it's just me, but I don't know any Japanese people ready to take vengeance on America.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

What's ironic is the charge is being lead by a band of /b/tards. Good show men.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 31, 2006)

Serious buisness, you know.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Racial rape = rape done by a race such as american to other race such as ASIAN.
> When american even rape other race, they must have been rape their own girls much worse than other race who don't rape other race.



American =/= Race

So basically, what you're saying is that aslong as Asians only rape other Asians, it's alright?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Dec 31, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> American =/= Race
> 
> So basically, what you're saying is that aslong as Asians only rape other Asians, it's alright?



Clearly, Asians can do no wrong whereas America is the devil. lol


----------



## Blue (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american especially the one who love Japan and the Japanese products seems can't face if most of the Japanese hates them for the terrible things they did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2. I will join force with other patriotis ASIAN to bring nightware to the american evil especially the one who love Japan including what the Japanese make including Anime [ including Naruto ], Video Games, etc.


You live in or near Abu Dhabi.
You have probably never seen an "Asian" person in your life. You are Caucasian or Negroid, not Mongoloid.
Your tiny little meat-brain cannot possibly encompass the simplest of concepts outside your world view.
You make no sense to anyone who isn't biased to the point of retardation.

Conclusion: Stick to the Naruto sections where insane bias is acceptable and non-offensive, or get out.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

first of all, Le Male, most americans don't hate france.  As I have said, I do not like the anti-semitism found there, however france is not evil.  We don't all love bush you know, just like not all muslims want to bomb people, and not all asians want to kill america.  Please people, don't judge us a minority.

Abbadon, the casualties inccured by both sides had there been a mainland war would have been horrible.  IF millions of americans (which isn't the real number anyways) would have died, how many japanese?  And the farmland that would have been destroyed, the roads, the economy?

No, wihle the bombs were tragic, they were neccecary.

And phoenix, you live in Asia adn don't know whats going on there, plese don't bring israel into this.

How can you say the japanese didn't rape other asians!?!?!  it is well documented...

Also, Le Male please don't blame a few ignorant people for what they made a cartoon of in the 40's  I'm sure we can find french cartoons of that  with nazis, I know we can find british cartoons.

Also phoenix, you like anime so much right?  try watching some of it and learning the lesson behind it.  Try watching Akira for example, then tell me if war is good....

Edit:


> You live in or near Abu Dhabi.
> You have probably never seen an "Asian" person in your life. You are Caucasian or Negroid, not Mongoloid.
> Your tiny little meat-brain cannot possibly encompass the simplest of concepts outside your world view.
> You make no sense to anyone who isn't biased to the point of retardation.
> ...



there is a reason I love blue, and this is one of them


----------



## That NOS Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

Wait, this person lives in Abu Dhabi, a prime example of what happens when one decides to take the American model of econimics and falls over itself inviting American tourists?

Oh the Victorian vanity!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Apparently we got a Japanese wannabe.

Anyway, America was the greatest thing to happen to Japan. It's the reason.

A.)Their government isn't full of barbaric fanatics.

B.)They don't need a military.

C.)They're a modern economic power.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american especially the one who love Japan and the Japanese products seems can't face if most of the Japanese hates them for the terrible things they did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2. I will join force with other patriotis ASIAN to bring nightware to the american evil especially the one who love Japan including what the Japanese make including Anime [ including Naruto ], Video Games, etc.
> 
> A human should learn from their mistake, it seems american are not since after Japan nuked, they carped bombing Vietnam, Destroying Iraq, Destroying Palestine [ using Israel ], racially raping many ASIAN Girls one after another. What next?
> 
> ...



Why you hate americans who love japan ?

I don't thinks they did a "racial" rape in Japan, you know US soldiers rape many girls in Europe as well so i don't thinks it was racist.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

People rape girls. It isn't that American soldiers are suddenly a horde of evil rapists. Historically, a few rape cases have occured but overall the rate is extremely low. This Arab (Not Japanese! How that is so funny) guy is flipping out of 1 or 2 incidents.


----------



## earthshine (Dec 31, 2006)

why the hell is this still going on?


basically every single person who replies just tells him how ignorant he is, which, of course, he is unable to understand because the unfrtunate fact is his ignorance is compounded by a fair amount of stupidity. I gave up a page or so ago.


let's all just ignore him, he's just an attention whore anyways.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 31, 2006)

Fools, Japan is a paradise.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 31, 2006)

*BURN AMERICA!!! KILL THEM ALL BUSH LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!*

Seriously, for all you non americans out there, we don't all support Bush. This is what we call the two of the major parties. The Republicans and the Democrats. Democrats hate Bush, so Bush must be a Republican. HALF of the United States are Democrats shown by recent polls. 
I don't get where your justice and reasoning comes from.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, that first post was fucking comical.

That's the best laugh I've had in weeks.

It was a joke right?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2006)

sj2k said:


> first of all, Le Male, most americans don't hate france.  As I have said, I do not like the anti-semitism found there, however france is not evil.  We don't all love bush you know, just like not all muslims want to bomb people, and not all asians want to kill america.  Please people, don't judge us a minority.
> 
> 
> Also, Le Male please don't blame a few ignorant people for what they made a cartoon of in the 40's  I'm sure we can find french cartoons of that  with nazis, I know we can find british cartoons.



You seen to be someone who is not ignorant so i trust you, but you know when i see all francophobe videos made by american on the internet or on US tv and all comment about french people posted ont this forum, it's difficult for me to thinks that it's a minority

About cartoon, we didn't made cartoon in France, and duting the WW2 we were under Nazi occupation. But i can also blame the creater of Tintin ( a
 french comics famous in Europe) who created comics for the nazi propaganda.


----------



## Blue (Dec 31, 2006)

Le Male, seriously, most Americans (that I know, keep in mind I've lived in affluent and well-educated areas all my life, and America is pretty diverse) couldn't care less about France one way or another, save perhaps as a tourist destination. 

Of course we make jokes about French people being unable to fight and being sissies who blow smoke in your face when they want to have sex, but there's no actual hostility in my experience. 
We also firmly believe French people are hot. So take that whichever way you want.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

I LOVE TINTIN!!!!!

the creator was a nazi! NOOOOOOOOO   wow, my childhood just died....

Also, yeah there a minority, but there a vocal minority.  The same people who are like that, not all but for the most part, also think pat robertson is right.  The guy who claims he can leg press 2,000 lbs....

No, bush went on the whole you have to support iraq if you patriotic crusade (which is BS), and the french didn't/don't support iraq, so they became evil.

Its crazy.  Though I must say france scared me when whats his face, the dictator dude got to the second round.  Thats a scary minority.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Dec 31, 2006)

Blue said:


> Of course we make jokes about French people being unable to fight and being sissies who blow smoke in your face when they want to have sex, but there's no actual hostility in my experience.
> We also firmly believe French people are hot. So take that whichever way you want.



Who are you talking too? I for one do not find unhsaven legs attractive


----------



## SGL (Dec 31, 2006)

Haru said:


> You shouldn't be using such large words. Mr. F.O.BBY over here refuses to learn anything non-asian, so he won't be able to understand anything.



F.O.B.? More like N.O.B. (never got on the boat).

Anyway, Phoenix knight, you harp on about a few Americans raping Japanese girls... but you ever read a book called "Echoes of the White Giraffe"? Apparently, during the Japanese occupation of Korea, they used to bring truckloads of Korean "spirit girls" to the frontlines for the Japanese soldiers to rape. Some of the girls leapt off the trucks to commit suicide. Others were not so lucky.

... then again, I don't know why I bother. This is probably a joke thread. As an Asian myself, I don't find this real enough to be offended.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2006)

Blue said:


> there's no actual hostility in my experience.
> .



Can you tell me what's happened ?



sj2k said:


> I LOVE TINTIN!!!!!
> 
> the creator was a nazi! NOOOOOOOOO   wow, my childhood just died....
> .



No really, i thinks he didn't have the chose, you know he wasn't free, but after the war he made a Tintin story in China and in this comics Japanese army were the enemie (japan were ally with nazis)


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american especially the one who love Japan and the Japanese products seems can't face if most of the Japanese hates them for the terrible things they did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2. I will join force with other patriotis ASIAN to bring nightware to the american evil especially the one who love Japan including what the Japanese make including Anime [ including Naruto ], Video Games, etc.
> 
> A human should learn from their mistake, it seems american are not since after Japan nuked, they carped bombing Vietnam, Destroying Iraq, Destroying Palestine [ using Israel ], racially raping many ASIAN Girls one after another. What next?
> 
> ...



Hahaha... You sound like a cave man in this post.


----------



## Red Viking (Dec 31, 2006)

If you want this to become a world-famous article, you first have to find and support your arguement with reputable sources outside of your own opinion.  Otherwise, you can just forget about that Pulitzer Prize.  No respectable person worth their salt will take it seriously without them.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the ara of telecomunication or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
> Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?


 
If this paragraph is one of your main arguements, you're not going anywhere.  People simply won't take you seriously.  Find a source that says Americans have taken credit for inventing this stuff and don't infer that everything that comes out of Japan is better because it's Japanese.


----------



## sj2k (Dec 31, 2006)

First of all, I like some of you advice red viking, other parts I disagree with... however thats another story.

good to know that tintin is still ok.  My childhood has been restored 

and I don't think there is really anything more to say to phoenix....

except this thread owned you!


----------



## lastmn4ever (Dec 31, 2006)

America had a good reason to bomb japan and i stand by it, they even gave japan a warning befor they did it and another warning with the second bomb japan got over the matter i even heard that there some japanes fighting in americas side in iraq


----------



## Doc. Q (Dec 31, 2006)

sj2k said:


> You're a prejudice bastard who hates japan and wants us to think all japanese think like this.



phht, no way in hell is this retard smart enough to pull that.


----------



## Noodle (Dec 31, 2006)

Where to start, where to start....

Well, first of all, i'm going to assume that Phoenix Knight is a non-Japanese Asian as he says he is. 

Th only reason that I can see Mr. Knight supporting Japanese actions and mentality during WWII is that he sees the Japanese Empire as it was as the best (relatively) recent chance for a very strong (economically, militarily, etc) entity that he could have taken pride in, even if he wasn't actually a part of the nation from which the intended empire was based.

The idea that Americans decided to get together and rape Asians is ridiculous when applied to the entire military. Might there have been a few sickos who signed up with this intention? It's possible. It's a big country, and in a few million people, you're bound to find a few whackos. However, claiming that Americans performed "racial rape" on Japanese girls is a logical jump to say the very least, unless of course we want to get into conspiracy theories, which is a whole other bag of worms (one which I doubt is worth opening).

Furthermore, accusations of "racial rape" require that Phoenix Knight think that it is worse when one person rapes another if the victim is of a different race. Given the nature of his posts, I would assume that Phoenix Knight believes that this is especially true when asian females are the victims. This implies a dimension of racism in that Phoenix Knight either:

a. elevates japanese people, and asians as a whole (likely, if not certain)
b. denigration of other racial groups (likely, but less likely than the first)

Most would disagree with these two standpoints.

Now, the assertions that American occupation is a horrible, horrible thing for Japan. I would say that that it mostly unfounded. Americans helped to rebuild Japan after a very costly war with no real obligation (officially) to do so. Sure, America has benefitted tremendoulsy from trade with the Japanese, but I am not sure to what extent this was forseen during the rebuilding process (feel free to post proof to the contrary if there is any to be found). That said, I assume that a feeling of humilation would have occured due to the very fact of foreign occupation. Given my (somewhat limited) understanding of Japanese culture, this sort of shame would have been particularly damaging to the psyche of the nation as a whole, regardless of what positive actions the occupying forces were participating in. This feeling, while largely illogical, is still arguably legitimate for disliking continued American presence in the nation.

Would it be wrong to teach patriotism in Japanese schools? I would assert that it is not. The Japanese have as much right to be proud of their country as anybody else. They are a prosperous nation with a history, and a rich culture. That simply can not be said about every country (these are subjective judgments of the value of a country to be sure, but these are generally the standards used.). While I have my problems with forced patriotism, i'm not sure that patriotism in and of itself is bad. I would even assert that it is a good thing so long as it does foster hatred for other countries and a lack of objectivity in the judgment of a country's actions. These are the same reasons that I have with nationalism. The Japanese can teach that Japan was a  strong and driven nation that desired an empire to match at the time what they believed was rightfully theirs. They must, however, also teach that in so doing, the Japanese participated in some actions that, really, they should not have. Has this not been the case with all powerful nations at one point or another? We all have our skeletons in the closet. This, however, should not be used as a justification, but simply as something to put everything in perspective. This is also how I believe that the Japanese should handle the issue with the visiting of shrines. That the men being honored were flawed, and that they did horrible, inexcusable things, and that Japan is sorry, but that these same men also died for their country, and for that they honor them, because they are theirs. And don't just say it, mean it. Is that not a reasonable compromise?

As for the ragging on people who like Japanese products, I will adress in brief simply because I can not do so without a large degree of bias. Simply because value is found in products, it does not mean that the makers of the product are automatically good or that the user must agree with everything about them. As an earlier poster pointed out, Tintin was made by a Nazi. I love Tintin. Watched it as a kid. Do I support the Nazis? 

to be honest, i've sort of lost my train of thought, so i will pose these two questions to Phoenix Knight:

1. Why do you (if you do) elevate Japan so much, not only nationally, but racially?

2. What benefit do oyou forsee if Japan does take a more hardline, nationalistic approach to it's affairs?


----------



## Vom Osten (Dec 31, 2006)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american especially the one who love Japan and the Japanese products seems can't face if most of the Japanese hates them for the terrible things they did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2. I will join force with other patriotis ASIAN to bring nightware to the american evil especially the one who love Japan including what the Japanese make including Anime [ including Naruto ], Video Games, etc.
> 
> A human should learn from their mistake, it seems american are not since after *Japan nuked*, they carped *bombing Vietnam*, *Destroying Iraq*, *Destroying Palestine *[ using Israel ], racially raping many ASIAN Girls one after another. What next?
> 
> ...




  Take a look at the bolded words, if you may. Every single country there was in a state of WAR. Japan picked a fight with U.S by attacking Pearl Harbor *while* when peace talks were occuring. Plus, the only reason we decided to bomb Japan in the first place, was to stop it from becoming utterly destroyed. If we decided with a troop invasion, we would have to fight tooth and nail for every square foot, there would BE no Japan if that happened, since the Empire wouldn't stop fighting till the last man was down.

Japanese atrocities were enormous, not to mention extremely inhumane. Unit731 conducted cruel,barbaric human experimentations on civilians and PoW's, not to mention spreading the Plague through infected fleas. Another one is the Rape of Nanking, where 300,000 chinese civilians were killed. The Japanese Army did what they wanted, often forcing fathers to rape daughters and mothers to sons, then shootin them. Contests were held on how many civilians a soldier could kill with a katana. Not to mention what they did in Singapore. I think the Japanese are what you would think when the word "Racial Rape" is used.

It seems like you have been brainwashed by propaganda, i wonder, do you live in North Korea? Because thats the only place i would expect such ignorance to come from.

Next time read up a little before you start spewing racism.


----------



## The Black Knight (Jan 1, 2007)

please pk shut up with your racists posts, and at least post about an issue that you have a clue about.


You're not asian so stop with the asian extremist pride crap.


----------



## Altron (Jan 1, 2007)

abaddon936 said:


> rusians still hate americans....
> 
> Look the bombing was quite useless it was just to show how powerfull they were that is why the americans bombed japan. Moreover, I personnaly hate americans feeling that they take too much for granted who gave them the right to police the world, when they are without doubt the stupidest people on the planet, just look at their politicians...
> 
> ...



Fuck Russians, how the hell can they "Subdue Japan", when they got thier ass beaten to a pulp during the Russo-Japanese War? they got thier "Proud" baltic fleet to reinforce port McArthur and yet under Admiral Togo the Japanese Navy wiped the floor with the russians like it was nothing. Russia also suffered the 1905 Revolution which began the end for the Imprialist Russian Empire and the Beginnign fo the U.S.S.R. I doubt Russia or if were counting WWII then U.S.S.R. could beat Japan either, and besides how can they focus on Japan if they are fighting the Germans on the Eastern Front? The Red Army may be the biggest in the world but they are ill equipped and ill trained against professional soldiers. They barely had the means to transport supplies and weapons to thier soldiers, till the allies sent them suppliesIt took the U.S.S.R over a year to drive the germans out of Russia and cost them over 1 million casualties to beat the germans at stalingrad And only because like Napoleon the Russian Winter helped the Red Army who were used to the cold to kill the Germans who were fighting in the winter in summer uniforms thus freezing to death. You think the red army can handle to Imperial Japanese Army? in thier shape they couldnt defeat Japan not only since General Zhukov is thier only decent commander, they were in no shape to fight the japanese who would demonstrate again, that they will knock out the Russians.

The only reason America uses nukes and bombs in war is that unlike other countries who just mass troops to get massacred, we may have stupid politicias and a president, though unlike the rest of the Globe we dont go sacrificing soldiers (Excluding the Iraq War), if we can end it with just two nukes or just by bombing why should we sacrifice soldiers when we can achieve victory easier without casualties. Japan committed far worse acts, that can be compared to the Holocaust. Hell you guys didnt even mention the Imjin War, where Japan invaded korea (Known as Joson), yet they though they were the biggest power and they got thier ass beat by Admiral Yi Sun Shin, what about the tortures and crimes they commited to Koreans. Being half korean myself, what Japan did to Korea even in WWII, is horrendous, they are as bad if not worse than the Nazi's under Hitler.

btw we warned Japan if they dont surrender they "Can expect a rain of ruin from the air" after the first atomic bomb they didnt even surrender then, we gave them a second warning and only after the 2nd bomb was dropped did Emperor Hirohito go on the radio to tell his people to surrender.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Jan 1, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...


I think the US is kind of nice,being as we rebuilt their entire country after the atomic bombs. Since then Japan has become a major player on the global scene. Now how many nations help a country after they have destroyed it?


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 1, 2007)

Noodle said:


> to be honest, i've sort of lost my train of thought, so i will pose these two questions to Phoenix Knight:
> 
> 1. Why do you (if you do) elevate Japan so much, not only nationally, but racially?
> 
> 2. What benefit do oyou forsee if Japan does take a more hardline, nationalistic approach to it's affairs?


1. I don't like repeating myself, just read all my posting in this forum.

2. The benefit is full freedom for Japan and it will also benefit other ASIAN countrys aswell. You should know that when a country in ASIA advance, it will affect the other ASIAN country aswell.

For additional info, the history the american learn are far deferent than what Japanese learn. Its no use any american here say the history they want to say. Fact will stay as fact and all talk will end as worthless thing.

*ASIA is one and all ASIAN countrys are one*​


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 1, 2007)

Ugh, your just being an asshole aren't you. First off, i'm not even American. Plus, history is the same no matter where you go. Your just dodging questions that you cant answer. Your theory that if one Asian country develops it will affect other Asian countries is pretty flawed. Japan has been developing for ages and yet East Asia is a mess. U.S keeps bases there since from WWII to  keep Communism at bay. We did the same thing in Europe by giving France and Britian nuclear arms.

Your facts are nothing more than lies that you feed yourself, frankly i have doubts that your even asian. Because Japanese Imperialism has surely done alot for the region [/sarcasm].


----------



## The Internet (Jan 1, 2007)

All you stupid ignorant shit heads crying about the atomic bomb, shut the fuck up.

1. If america attempted to invade by shore, american casualties would be over the deaths of the atomic bomb

2. While civilians did die, both targets were mostly military and industrial hardpoints.

3. The reason we used two was to make them imagine we had more, if we used only one they would think thats all we had, but with two it makes them think we have more.

4. If we decided to carpet bomb them, more civilians would have died in the carpet combings then i nthe atomic bomb explosions

5. One of the two bomb sites ( i forget) resulted in the biggest friendly fire in human history, with over 40k POW killed in it.



Oh and OP, learn your fucking grammar you illiterate cunt


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2007)

Kakashi no Jutsu said:


> We did the same thing in Europe by giving France and Britian nuclear arms.
> .



About this, you didn't give us the bomb, USA didn't want that France get the Bomb.


----------



## The Internet (Jan 1, 2007)

abaddon936 said:


> rusians still hate americans....
> 
> Look the bombing was quite useless it was just to show how powerfull they were that is why the americans bombed japan. Moreover, I personnaly hate americans feeling that they take too much for granted who gave them the right to police the world, when they are without doubt the stupidest people on the planet, just look at their politicians...
> 
> ...



LOL HAY GUYZ IM KOOL CAUSE I MAKE FUN ON AMERICA IM REAL FUCKIN ORIGINAL HUH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH



> Look the bombing was quite useless it was just to show how powerfull they were that is why the americans bombed japan


besides the fact that they were....you know....in a war.....yeaaaaa

god damn us americans for fighting in a war. we should like, not fight in a war.



> bombing beeing humane? You bastards just were to afraid to send your soldiers to march on Tokyo because you would have had MILLIONS of casualties before you arrived there.



well last time i checked 400k deaths is less then over a million.



> Now I know it is hard for you americans to understand such complicated things like YOU ARE WRONG , and YES your Governement are A*******.



stop flogging the bloody horse. the poor things dead already


----------



## sj2k (Jan 1, 2007)

> 1. I don't like repeating myself, just read all my posting in this forum



umm, you have said japan is the best repeatedly.  You have never said why.

Can you give me a site with accurate historical information?  also, why do the koreas also claim that japan raped there women... in fact why do all asian countries claim that....

And, do you care to explain your IP?


----------



## The Internet (Jan 1, 2007)

he's probally some stupid japanophile.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 1, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> For additional info, *the history the american learn are far deferent than what Japanese learn.* Its no use any american here say the history they want to say. Fact will stay as fact and all talk will end as worthless thing.



And _that_, ladies and gentlemen, is all we need to know. This guy won't budge so there's no real point in trying to convince him otherwise. It's sad to say, but he's too far gone...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2007)

We don't learn the same history in Europe than in the United States


----------



## sj2k (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, but le male, I think you learn the same basic stuff.  What would be so different?

and how can you not learn the same history, it happened or it didn't.  Oppinions are different.  Such as, was it ok for japan to rape all of those korean girls.  That is open to interpertation, but that they raped them is not.

What do you learn differently?  and how do you know if you don't live here, lol?

the only thing I can think of is europe does not have freedom of speach, so nobody can teach the holocaust might not have happened.  Granted thats BS, but theoretically people can point out facts and try to argue it didn't ahhpen here.  In europe, at least austria, you can get thrown in jail for it.

But htose people are idiots who noboyd listnes too, kind of like phoneix....

however, I would be interested to learn what you think is tought differently


----------



## The Internet (Jan 1, 2007)

this thread is now under control of the cock mongler


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2007)

sj2k said:


> yeah, but le male, I think you learn the same basic stuff.  What would be so different?
> 
> and how can you not learn the same history, it happened or it didn't.  Oppinions are different.  Such as, was it ok for japan to rape all of those korean girls.  That is open to interpertation, but that they raped them is not.
> 
> ...



Yes We can't say that the holocaustdidn't happen and especially in Germany.


----------



## Noodle (Jan 1, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> 2. The benefit is full freedom for Japan and it will also benefit other ASIAN countrys aswell. You should know that when a country in ASIA advance, it will affect the other ASIAN country aswell.



Would you be willing to explain how other asian countries benefits from the advancement of one asian country? 

I can only assume that you mean either economically or in some intangible sense.

If the former is true, then I would argue that you are in fact incorrect. I am no expert, but I would think that a more natoinalistic outlook would make Japan far more Japan-centric (this goes without saying), and thus less likely to deal appropriately with other nations, espcially the United States, which, according to you, is seen as some evil occupying force. Considering that, wouldn't Japan be less apt to do business with the US? Refusal to do business with the US, I would think, is just bad business, even if they were to step up economic cooperation with other countries, most notably China and India. So, I don't think that Japan would benefit economically from a more nationalistic approach to their affiars. Even if they did, how would other countried necessarily benefit from their advancement? 

If you're talking about an intangible sense, which I take to mean some sense of pride due to racial solidarity, I would say that you are flat out wrong. This makes the assumption that other asians see themselves in a similar way as you do. That is to say, having a strong sense of racial pride and  believinng that "asians are asians", regardless of national origin. If this were so, the whole thing with the visiting of the shrines of WWII war-criminals would be a non-issue. Furthermore, there is very obviously rivalry between various asian countries, particularly against Japan. I have some experience with this, as nearly a third of my high school was asian. When learning about WWII during my American History class, one of my Chinese classmates commented that the US should have dropped more atomic bombs on Japan. Another Chinese classmate that was sitting right next to her seemed to share the sentiment. This opinion was not put forth to the class as a whole (for obvious reasons), but I think that this makes the sentiment more honest. While this may have been just my two classmates, I think that the general, anti-Japanese sentiment among other Asians is quite common. There was even some rivalry between the Chinese and the Koreans at my school. 

Not to be stereotypical, but Asians (heck, most minorities. I've seen it personally in the Nigerian community) generally have a strong sense of community. The opinions expressed by certain members of this community can reasonably be assumed to be at least *nominally* representative of the community as a whole in my opinion (from my experience, this seems particularly true of very asian-centric asians). So, this pretty much blows that second possibility of benefit out of the water.

Phoenix Knight, i'm not going to ask you to change your mind, but please, consider these points objectively, or as objectively as you can, and amend, or at least refine your viewpoint.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 1, 2007)

abaddon936 said:


> bombing beeing humane? You bastards just were to afraid to send your soldiers to march on Tokyo because you would have had MILLIONS of casualties before you arrived there.



Preventing millions of American casualties is a perfectly valid reason to drop the bomb on Japan. The underlying concept of every war is to defeat the enemy with a minimum loss of money and lives on both sides if possible, but your own army and civilians take priority. 2 bombs for a few million american lives is a pretty good deal.  Also, I might add that in the grand scheme of things in WWII, the 300,000 Japanese lives lost were not that much. Its harsh but true. The firebombing of Tokyo killed about 140,000 people and the Battle of Okinawa killed about 66,000 people. How many more firebombings and Okinawa battles would have resulted had the USA decided to launch a land invasion on the Japanese mainland? The bomb ultimately prevented all that by forcing the Japanese to surrender.



> Now I know it is hard for you americans to understand such complicated things like YOU ARE WRONG , and YES your Governement are A*******.
> You know during WWII, russia could have  attacked and subdued japan without americas help, and yet they used their big bad missiles to attack the country, they know only how to use force to chieve their goals, look for instance for   hpw they forced the japanese to open their ports to them... Black ships... They hate being told that they are unwanted.



When you fight a war, you use force to acheive your goals. Do you honestly think that the Japanese Imperial Army was going to listen to reason or diplomacy? Hell, even after the 2 bombs were dropped some of the military officers still wanted to keep fighting, and there was even a coup attempt to remove Hirohito.


----------



## jdama (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow lots of pro-nukers on this forum.... I never thought that attitude was so widespread in the US. I am American and I think it was wrong, and excessive. There is no way to predict what could have happened if the bomb wasn´t dropped. I think it was dropped most probably becuase of the arms race, rather than for tactical reasons (I find WMDs intrinsically inexcusable morally). The Japanese were already losing anyway, and their allies had lost. I think it was just to show the world who was on top after the war, as the cold war was already brewing with the advent of the nuclear race.

I think it would be better that nobody should have nukes, let alone use them. Giving humans that much power is scary. Simply.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 1, 2007)

Jdama, I must disagree with you.  The nukes were in no way good.  But do you realize what the effects of a land-invasion of japan would have been!  I mean, the loss of both US soldiers and japanese soldiers, not to mention the structural damage and civilian deaths would have been enormouse.

It benifited both japan and the US to drop the bombs.  The US more certainly, but then again the US has the right to think that.  They were fighting a defensive war.  They had been attacked, pearl harbor, and they were trying to stop that.  They in no way whatsover started the war.  they didn't want hundreds of thousands of troops to die from an invasion when they didn't have too.  I mean, you can't really blame them there.

No, the nuke is on the head of the japanese empire.  Not the people, but the empire who started the war, and who refused to end it.


----------



## Altron (Jan 1, 2007)

jdama said:


> Wow lots of pro-nukers on this forum.... I never thought that attitude was so widespread in the US. I am American and I think it was wrong, and excessive. There is no way to predict what could have happened if the bomb wasn´t dropped. I think it was dropped most probably becuase of the arms race, rather than for tactical reasons (I find WMDs intrinsically inexcusable morally). The Japanese were already losing anyway, and their allies had lost. I think it was just to show the world who was on top after the war, as the cold war was already brewing with the advent of the nuclear race.
> 
> I think it would be better that nobody should have nukes, let alone use them. Giving humans that much power is scary. Simply.



You may think that it is morally wrong, however that was an entirely different time period. People lived and thinked differently than we do now. Remember after WWII all of europe had to rebuild thier nations and mostly ever country was bankrupt because of the extreme cost. Everyone was scared about the future of the world between the USSR and the US. We had to contain the USSR and contain the spread of Communism, plus the russians got the nuke 3 years later. And that led to the development of the H-Bomb. The cold war already started years before WWII, if you looked at it, after WWI the USSR was already angered by the US since we didnt recognize thier Bolshevik government for 20 years. Yeah you may think it is morally wrong, though i bet ppl who lived in the Post WWII era, thought differently, we the US were scared of Russian influence, and thus the arms race began, yet we won since we were able to force kruschev to remove its missile sites from Cuba.

And if you need more proof read my post on page 5. maybe you will learn something.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 1, 2007)

sj2k said:


> Jdama, I must disagree with you.  The nukes were in no way good.  But do you realize what the effects of a land-invasion of japan would have been!  I mean, the loss of both US soldiers and japanese soldiers, not to mention the structural damage and civilian deaths would have been enormouse.
> 
> It benifited both japan and the US to drop the bombs.  The US more certainly, but then again the US has the right to think that.  They were fighting a defensive war.  They had been attacked, pearl harbor, and they were trying to stop that.  They in no way whatsover started the war.  they didn't want hundreds of thousands of troops to die from an invasion when they didn't have too.  I mean, you can't really blame them there.
> 
> No, the nuke is on the head of the japanese empire.  Not the people, but the empire who started the war, and who refused to end it.



Agreed. The decision to drop the a-bombs was a lesser of two evils. From a strategic viewpoint, dropping the a-bombs was a safer, less risky way to end the war (for the Allies).


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 1, 2007)

jdama said:


> Wow lots of pro-nukers on this forum.... I never thought that attitude was so widespread in the US. I am American and I think it was wrong, and excessive. There is no way to predict what could have happened if the bomb wasn?t dropped. I think it was dropped most probably becuase of the arms race, rather than for tactical reasons (I find WMDs intrinsically inexcusable morally). The Japanese were already losing anyway, and their allies had lost. I think it was just to show the world who was on top after the war, as the cold war was already brewing with the advent of the nuclear race.
> 
> I think it would be better that nobody should have nukes, let alone use them. Giving humans that much power is scary. Simply.



Many people are "pro-nuke" as much as they are "anti-Operation Olympic"

Japan wasn't going to surrender anytime soon even with the coming Soviet invasion of Manchuria. Starving Japan out or invasion to force surrender would've been at the very least 10x bloody for the US army alone and in a society that was training civilians to charge soldiers on the beaches with bamboo spears the civilian casualties are horrific even compared to that of a nuclear strike.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Wow lots of pro-nukers on this forum.... I never thought that attitude was so widespread in the US. I am American and I think it was wrong, and excessive. There is no way to predict what could have happened if the bomb wasn?t dropped. I think it was dropped most probably becuase of the arms race, rather than for tactical reasons (I find WMDs intrinsically inexcusable morally). The Japanese were already losing anyway, and their allies had lost. I think it was just to show the world who was on top after the war, as the cold war was already brewing with the advent of the nuclear race.
> 
> I think it would be better that nobody should have nukes, let alone use them. Giving humans that much power is scary. Simply.


----------



## jdama (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow... I guess killing roughly 100,000 civilians is okay if they aren´t American. Cue neg rep.

This is classic jingoist justification of American war crimes. I am not saying Japan´s war crimes were any less heinous, but it doesn´t make us angels. Normandy was as heroic as this and Dresden were utterly barbaric and excessive. Sorry if I call a spade a spade. I am American, and I don´t have to be proud of every moment of my history to be a nationalist (which I am, fiercely).

I really think the nukes were used to scare Russia, rather than beat Japan. There is no certainty for us to know how the island war would have unfolded, citing bamboo spears is argumentative sensationalism. I actually find that quite heroic. So let´s leave the ¨What ifs¨ for Marvel comics, folks. Just to humor the spirit of this thread: Japan would have most likely surrendered very quickly if they were invaded by land on both fronts, by Russia and the USA. 

Ther nukes were the overture for the Cold War, and Japan was a convenient target.

Here you go raz, this actually might be useful, rather than snide and kind of scary since you do work in the military:


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Wow... I guess killing roughly 100,000 civilians is okay if they aren?t American. Cue neg rep.
> 
> This is classic jingoist justification of American war crimes. I am not saying Japan?s war crimes were any less heinous, but it doesn?t make us angels. Normandy was as heroic as this and Dresden were utterly barbaric and excessive. Sorry if I call a spade a spade. I am American, and I don?t have to be proud of every moment of my history to be a nationalist (which I am, fiercely).
> 
> ...



...right. Look at the rest of the battles of the Pacific campaign. To call them savage would be a fucking upgrade.

Don't you think for a damn minute that the USSR could've pulled off any invasion in concert (because they didn't have the tonnage), and that a US invasion would be peaceful. These are the same people (civilians mostly) that tossed themselves off the cliffs of Saipan to avoid caputre by US troops, that charged headlong into machineguns, that sent thousands of kamikazes at the US fleet, that butchered entire _cities_. Fighting for their God Emperor was what every Japanese was expected to do, and given their preformance in the war to date it was in fact, suicidal.

You want sensationalism? Tell me how street fighting in Tokyo, Kure, or Osaka would've been any less bloody.

200,000 civlians is a paltry penalty to pay to avoid the bloodbath that would've commenced. Okinawa, the only peice of Japan proper to fall during the war suffered 150,00k civilian dead without nukes being involved, and that Island was much smaller and much less populated. _The joy_.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 2, 2007)

War atrocities, political strife... whatever.

I take offense to the claim that the Japanese created animation.  


> There is no single person that can be considered the "creator" of the art of animation, as there were several people doing several projects which could be considered various types of animation all around the same time. The following is a brief on those who are often acknowledged as significant to the development of animation. Note that this list is by no means a comprehensive list of contributors to early animation.



Émile Cohl was one of the first to draw images and transfer them to film to create the illusion of motion in 1908.  Many people were experimenting with drawn images and film.

The father of modern animation (an organized team of animators creating 2d animation) was Windsor Mckay.  He pioneered the genre with many experimental as well as general audience films.  His most famous piece "Gertie the Dinosaur" was created in 1914.

Show me some proof that the Japanese invented animation before that...


----------



## KuKu (Jan 2, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> .




Nah, Japan has a secret base with hidden mechas. Didn't you know it?


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 2, 2007)

Some of you are actually justifying the use of nuclear weapons... it`s so fucking stupid to hear.


			
				Einstein said:
			
		

> "I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."





			
				Einstein said:
			
		

> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."



Nuclear weapons should never be used. And no I`m no pacifist, I`ve served my time in the norwegian army, but you can`t possibly justify the use of nuclear weapons... I hope you who does this never get a leading role in your countries.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

ZeRaF said:


> Some of you are actually justifying the use of nuclear weapons... it`s so fucking stupid to hear.
> 
> Nuclear weapons should never be used. And no I`m no pacifist, I`ve served my time in the norwegian army, but you can`t possibly justify the use of nuclear weapons... I hope you who does this never get a leading role in your countries.



Ironically nuclear weapons are one of the reasons Europe isn't a smoldering wreck after a conventional World War III.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

ZeRaF said:


> Some of you are actually justifying the use of nuclear weapons... it`s so fucking stupid to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear weapons should never be used. And no I`m no pacifist, I`ve served my time in the norwegian army, but you can`t possibly justify the use of nuclear weapons... I hope you who does this never get a leading role in your countries.



Of course ill justify the use of nuclear weapons. Usually they end wars quick, with minimal casualties. Unless your willing to send troops to the slaughter. The mass casualties in WWI happened because both sides were using outdated tactics. Same thing will happen if we dont use nuclear weapons to end wars that will nontheless turn extremely bloody.


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 2, 2007)

that nos dude said:
			
		

> Ironically nuclear weapons are one of the reasons Europe isn't a smoldering wreck after a conventional World War III.


please explain that to me, because the germans was crushed both conventionally and financially. They had already capitulated when america dropped the nuclear bombs.



			
				kakashi no jutsu said:
			
		

> ...Same thing will happen if we dont use nuclear weapons to end wars that will nontheless turn extremely bloody.


truly stupid. What is wrong with you? nuclear weapons kill innocents. and this you praise? nuclear weapons is horrible. they annihilates everything in a LARGE area. And children for many decades will be born with defects. And you still praise the usage of nuclear weapons? 
to quote Einstein again:


			
				Einstein said:
			
		

> "Common sense is the collection of prejudices acquired by age eighteen."


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

ZeRaF said:


> please explain that to me, because the germans was crushed both conventional and financially. They had already capitulated when america dropped the nuclear bombs.



USSR, there's a reason there's an extra "I" on that World War.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

He means that the Russians would have taken a clean sweep into a  defenceless europe.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 2, 2007)

*Article modified*

After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, the american occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :

1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
3. Not allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue

   The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do whatever they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and nationalism the Japanese youth will remember all of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing Japanese to pay a humongous war debt after the end of WW2.

   There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that developing technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on and hoping they will get credits and benefits from Japanese.

   The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the era of telecomunications or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?

Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino.

Note:
Before the final phase come, I still need to hear more comments and opinions.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 2, 2007)

*She/He/It should just get over it, the Americans are still not mad over pearl harbor the Germans are still not mad at Russia so STFU!*


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, the american occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...



Neither do the Japanese, you seem to have a blind spot to anything the Japanese did. You did plenty of terrible things to other countries, stop pretending to be the victim.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 2, 2007)

*True that true that ^  *


----------



## ZeRaF (Jan 2, 2007)

that nos dude said:
			
		

> USSR, there's a reason there's an extra "I" on that World War.


they didn`t have plans for invading europe, but they had their "sphere of interest". 
anyway, I only have the equivalent of highschool history, so there is a crapload of stuff i don`t know.. so i will leave this discussion(while my veins on my forehead is still not anaconda-like..
but this discussion is kinda like a war. there are no winners, only loosers ^^;
peace out


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 2, 2007)

Noodle said:


> Would you be willing to explain how other asian countries benefits from the advancement of one asian country?


When China start to growth so enormously, the other ASIAN country also affected because China mostly not importing their meterial including fuel from outside ASIA but from ASIA. That means the ASIAN country etleast near China will get benefits from China growth. 
On the stock market, when a stock market from a country in ASIA raise or decrease it will also raise or decrease other ASIAN stock market aswell. The latest example is when Thailand deciding to make a new law in their country that not allowing investor money to get out from Thailand atleast for 1 year [ there still other laws ] the result causing other ASIAN stock decreation. On the next day when the law was canceled, the ASIAN stock market back to normal again not just in South East ASIA where Thailand located but at other ASIAN country aswell.
I'm just showing 1 example how ASIAN country linked each other in economy, there are other examples.

By the way, as long as I have been in here you are the only american I see in this forum who worth to argue with. Since the rest not using their logic and mind to speak but often using their emotion especially the emotion of afraid of losing something they love. I'm sure it is Anime and other Japanese products and even Japanese themselfs. It will be a nightmare when you love someone who hates you.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> When China start to growth so enormously, the other ASIAN country also affected because *China mostly not importing their meterial including fuel from outside ASIA but from ASIA*. That means the ASIAN country etleast near China will get benefits from China growth.
> On the stock market, when a stock market from a country in ASIA raise or decrease it will also raise or decrease other ASIAN stock market aswell. The latest example is when Thailand deciding to make a new law in their country that not allowing investor money to get out from Thailand atleast for 1 year [ there still other laws ] the result causing other ASIAN stock decreation. On the next day when the law was canceled, the ASIAN stock market back to normal again not just in South East ASIA where Thailand located but at other ASIAN country aswell.
> I'm just showing 1 example how ASIAN country linked each other in economy, there are other examples.
> 
> By the way, as long as I have been in here you are the only american I see in this forum who worth to argue with. Since the rest not using their logic and mind to speak but often using their emotion especially the emotion of afraid to lose something they love.



As far as i know, China has enough oil inside it for 60% of its oil needs, the other 40% is IMPORTED. Now i dont see how extracting their own oil is really going to boost the failing economies of East Asia. The other 40% most likely comes from The Middle East, cause they are filled with it.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

ZeRaF said:


> they didn`t have plans for invading europe, but they had their "sphere of interest".



They seized half of Europe, what makes you think the Soviets (_especially_ under Stalin) would stop there? Overwhelming NATO conventional firepower? There's a reason NATO op plans called for nukes and more nukes.



ZeRaF said:


> anyway, I only have the equivalent of highschool history, so there is a crapload of stuff i don`t know.. so i will leave this discussion(while my veins on my forehead is still not anaconda-like..
> but this discussion is kinda like a war. there are no winners, only loosers ^^;
> peace out



So by chiming in what does that make you?

On another note, I swear this is an epic troll, no one can be this stupid. I stopped taking it seriously a long time ago.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> They seized half of Europe, what makes you think the Soviets (_especially_ under Stalin) would stop there? Overwhelming NATO conventional firepower? There's a reason NATO op plans called for nukes and more nukes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trolling on an epic scale indeed. No doubt he's some lunatic who  lives in his mothers basement.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

The nukes actually saved more lives then they killed. If the United States did not use nukes they said there would have been several thousand more deaths on both sides. The nukes where used to spare American lives and force Japan to stop fighting.


----------



## SpadeZ (Jan 2, 2007)

> Gray Wolf
> The nukes actually saved more lives then they killed. If the United States did not use nukes they said there would have been several thousand more deaths on both sides. The nukes where used to spare American lives and force Japan to stop fighting.



QFT
A full invasion of Japan and their bases would have cost at a minimum one million casualties on both sides, and even if we successfully invaded there would have been kamikazes daily and attacks on the U.S. from ordinary Japanese citizens.  By using the weapons they killed 180,000 people, that is a lot of people but only a fraction of two million lives!

Phoenix don't be so damned elitist if you want to preach your equality open your eyes and realize that you and I are the same, humans, just because we have different cultures doesn't make what America did any worse than anyone else.



> Phoenix Knight
> Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino.


The American gov did not purposely harm these girls and you seem to be forgetting that in times of war Japan did things just as bad, Bataan Death March anyone?  In times of war civilians get hurt that is the truth and it is not the governments fault these people suffer, it is the fault of war itself.  

You need to stop feeling like Asia is better than everyone else, we have different customs but we all bleed the same color.


----------



## jdama (Jan 2, 2007)

> =That NOS Guy;6533985These are the same people (civilians mostly) that tossed themselves off the cliffs of Saipan to avoid caputre by US troops, that charged headlong into machineguns, that sent thousands of kamikazes at the US fleet



If those were people from your own culture/side, they would be heroes. The incident at Megiddo is considered to be heroic and noble, for instance.  

The matter of casualties and number games is not the matter at hand with the bomb here. It is the way the bomb changed the entire mental plane of warfare and its absolutely indiscriminate destructive power. Street fighting would have been different. It would have been bloody, but both sides would have incurred casualties as opposed to having something akin to the wrath of some mad god poured down on you. Twice.

They Japanese as a whole didn´t even know that Nagasaki got hit since the communications were destroyed by the first bomb. Now tell me that´s not excessive. It´s like they wanted to be sure the bombs worked, they didn´t want to waste them..... sad, and sick. It was all saber7/proton rattling at Russia.

Also, Russia didn´t have the tonnage but could have been easily supplied. IT would have been more drawn out, and the Japanese, without allies, would have surrendered, albeit not as totally as it had. The Japanese were proud, and pretty fanatical, but they weren´t suicidal robots. World War I ended without nukes, right?


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> If those were people from your own culture/side, they would be heroes. The incident at Megiddo is considered to be heroic and noble, for instance.
> 
> The matter of casualties and number games is not the matter at hand with the bomb here. It is the way the bomb changed the entire mental plane of warfare and its absolutely indiscriminate destructive power. Street fighting would have been different. It would have been bloody, but both sides would have incurred casualties as opposed to having something akin to the wrath of some mad god poured down on you. Twice.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but World War I had mass casualties since generals just sent hundreds of thousands running into machine gun fire. The Germans refused to surrender until the new goverment took into effect because the Treaty of Versailles was completely unfair. Back to WWII, they used nuclear bombs to ensure unconditional surrender, otherwise Imperial Japan would still be in power. That would mean another host of problems and a most likely chance of fighting Japan again.


----------



## jdama (Jan 2, 2007)

Or not. The main issue I am trying to point at is Japan would have lost anyway, and as many/more people might have died by conventional means (maybe), but the real reason the bombs were used wasn´t to beat Japan so much as to show the world the US was the new big boss on the world scene. The arrogance.


----------



## guiltyspark7750 (Jan 2, 2007)

I find this kind of funny. Phoenix, one of your main arguments of why America is "bad" is that they "racially-raped" Japanese women. I find this funny for two reasons. The term racially raped is redundant when the majority of the women in japan happen to be...Japanese. Naturally if you're occupying a country you'd assume that your troops would have sex with the people of that country. I find this also ironic in the somewhat atrocious Japanese mindset of hypocrisy of Never admitting to fault, and demanding an apology for the same mistake. More specifically I'm talking about the rape of the Okinawan girl which the state had to formally apologize for and Japan's refusal to apologize for the rape of Manchurian women. To call America out on rape and pillage is pretty low since Japan committed more atrocities in that respect than most other countries at the time. And as far a culture goes, Japan has some of the most disgusting pornography I have ever known to exist, not to mention a healthy appreciation for lolitas more than most countries, and the cultural welcoming of deflowering underage girls. Pain is also depicted as a plus if I'm not mistaken. American culture has its variety of those, but definitely not in the volume's as the Japanese, but I digress.

Japan has one of, if not the highest average gross per capita in the world. They are incredibly well off and to imply the need for more is in itself a selfish request. Now...not having a military is a PRIVILEDGE, not a punishment. If the US could do without a military and transfer som 25% of the budget to other projects, We'd be a much better country, but we don't have that priviledge as we have to defend our interests in other nations. Japan is allowed the freedom of not having a serious military and having to spend money on a military would be unfortunate for the Japanese citizen.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok little pheonix......from what I know the only ones who really really hate us for the whole warcrimes thing are the ones who have either suffered through it or some of the ones who live in the country side......also this the U.S. since when have we ever apologhized for bombing, nuking, maiming, or otherwise fucking up another country?  Hmm.....never that I know of.......just take a look at the middle east.........The most you'd get out of somone who was going to "apologise" would be this..........h woops?  You guys hacve some really fine ass chicks over there though.....hey my number is *insert here*.


----------



## Oneironaut (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Various quotes regarding the use of new weapons at Hiroshima and Nagasaki



I'm getting really sick of the anti-nuke crowd in this thread. The pro-nuke crowd also annoys me, but I'd like to put things in perspective.



			
				Pacific Military History said:
			
		

> There were three options in dealing with Japan after the victories at Okinawa and the Philippines. The first was a naval blockade of the islands; Generals agreed that after tens of thousands of Japanese starved to death, the Emperor would either surrender of be overthrown. Maintaining this blockade would be extremely expensive, and could last for years.
> 
> The second option was a D-day style invasion of Japan; Generals agreed that after hundreds of thousands of Japanese and Americans died from the intense urban warfare a Harikari nation would put up, the United States would be victorious. This approach would be extremely expensive, and probably the bloodiest operation in American History.
> 
> The third option was selected by Truman after FDR died of a seizure in a hot spring. To the dismay of scientists, Truman used the two stockpiled atomic weapons to force Japan into submission. As these weapons had already been developed, this option was cheap in both cash and in American lives.



What a lot of you are forgetting is that, in war, _a nation should not hesitate based on the casualties of an enemy._ When a nation chooses to enter the field of warfare, they cast aside all the laws that society has traditionally held. The driving point of war is to achieve objectives with the minimum of casualties and cost. That is exactly what Truman did. Considering what he knew at the time (radiation was unknown), it was a logical decision.

War is war. War is terrible. Argue all day about the "atrocities of war," as if they are isolated instances such as the bombing of Hiroshima. It's still bullshit. War is by nature atrocious; the only reason to abide by the "rules" of war is to prevent an international backlash. Otherwise, it is bloodletting.

Do I promote the use of atomic weapons? Of course not. The point I intend to make is that the use of one method (invasion, sanctions) is just as malicious and destructive as others (bombing). There is no honorable way of fighting. That is why I oppose war at its very core, except in the most dire of circumstances. Even then, it is still a crime.

People who support the use of atomic bombs: stop claiming that Fatman was used to save Japanese civilian lives. It wasn't. The United States clearly had the intention to subdue Japan by any means necessary, which is the heart of warfare. There was no compassion. There was only the cold logic that a nuclear weapon could save lives, money, and impress the Soviet Union enough to limit future conflicts.

War is terrible. War should be avoided always. But I'm sick to death of people who believe that, once in war, there are some mystical laws about what is or what is not appropriate. Of course, being needlessly cruel may lead to the failure of one's objectives, and should be avoided. But war is terrible, and putting meaningless laws on warfare does not lessen its horror. Nuclear weapons are an open tactic, thought all but useless because of effects, size, and deployment.

And with that, my meandering novel of a post has ended. I hope you've come to the conclusion I came to years ago:

If we are ever to attain true world peace, it will not come of regulated war. It will come of the realization that war is beyond regulation.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Wow lots of pro-nukers on this forum.... I never thought that attitude was so widespread in the US. I am American and I think it was wrong, and excessive. There is no way to predict what could have happened if the bomb wasn?t dropped. I think it was dropped most probably becuase of the arms race, rather than for tactical reasons (I find WMDs intrinsically inexcusable morally). The Japanese were already losing anyway, and their allies had lost. I think it was just to show the world who was on top after the war, as the cold war was already brewing with the advent of the nuclear race.
> 
> I think it would be better that nobody should have nukes, let alone use them. Giving humans that much power is scary. Simply.




They teach that over there as well (the whole "the United States used the "boys" to tell Russia who really had the power in the Cold War"), and here I thought that my teacher was a little nutty, but whatever.  

I tend to take things that happened way before me with very little skepticism because what can I do, go back in time and find out...?  Sure you could be told one thing, but how do you know that that is the truth?  Just because the guy doesn't sound like a nut or some other reason, how do you know?


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Or not. The main issue I am trying to point at is Japan would have lost anyway, and as many/more people might have died by conventional means (maybe), but the real reason the bombs were used wasn?t to beat Japan so much as to show the world the US was the new big boss on the world scene. The arrogance.



Uh no. You're still whittiling down casuality counts to an insane degree and have yet to show any evidence besides speculation that the bombs were used to impress the Soviets.

I'm certaintly in agreement that one of the side reasons for using the bomb could've been to show the Soviets up, but it's primary reason was that a US invasion would've been a bloodbath for both sides not meeting rival until the Eastern Front.


----------



## jdama (Jan 2, 2007)

War has been regulated throughout history. War itself is a huge misdeed, I agree with you Holo, and they are never inevitable, but warcrimes are crimes within a crime, making them all the more awful. Sorry for being such a nuisance, but I have had to feel the direct effects of war a couple times in my life, and would very much prefer them without the extra icing on top (cluster bombs, depleted uranium, environmental hazards, to name a few).... 

I really fail to see how dropping an atomic bomb is a solution that is humane relative to anything besides dropping several atomic bombs, but that may be my own subjectivity. As for showing up the Russians, I think it was the main reason, and it was indeed the quickest way to end the war. I think a conventional end, with more casualties, would have been more merciful somehow, as strange and monstrous as it sounds. The means itself in this case are utterly horrific to me.

I think it is kind of hard to debate imaginary casualties for possible events that could have happened, and I think we can´t go about predicting the flow of history so easily. As for a sourcë (I hate repeating myself, but oh well, gotta show love):



Quite the interesting read.


----------



## Brandt (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> War has been regulated throughout history. War itself is a huge misdeed, I agree with you Holo, and they are never inevitable, but warcrimes are crimes within a crime, making them all the more awful. Sorry for being such a nuisance, but I have had to feel the direct effects of war a couple times in my life, and would very much prefer them without the extra icing on top (cluster bombs, depleted uranium, environmental hazards, to name a few)....
> 
> I really fail to see how dropping an atomic bomb is a solution that is humane relative to anything besides dropping several atomic bombs, but that may be my own subjectivity. As for showing up the Russians, I think it was the main reason, and it was indeed the quickest way to end the war. I think a conventional end, with more casualties, would have been more merciful somehow, as strange and monstrous as it sounds. The means itself in this case are utterly horrific to me.
> 
> ...



The one problem with duking it out using soldiers is the mass number of casualties expected (like you said). For the American government, the decision to drop the a-bombs was to prevent the mass number of casualties on their side. Could you imagine writing thousands of letters to families that their son or father had died? That was just too large of a pill to swallow. Dropping the a-bombs was a merciful option for the American people. It would save them from losing thousands of soldiers in a prolonged Japanese campaign.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> I think it is kind of hard to debate imaginary casualties for possible events that could have happened, and I think we can?t go about predicting the flow of history so easily. As for a sourc? (I hate repeating myself, but oh well, gotta show love):



That's why we in the historical field love to delve into this 

Using _The Collected What If?_ for my source Operation Olympic (invasion of Kyushu), the civilian population stood at 3,800,000 and change. Assuming only one in ten die (which never happened when Japanese civilians were in the crossfire, see Okinawa or Saipan and is an extremely low estimate) we have 380,000 plus civilian dead. Nevermind the 200,000-250,000 IJA troops based there who would most certaintly fight to the death. Factored in with American casualties (which were estimated to be in the 100-130K range we've more then tripled the death toll from the bombs in one battle with Operation Coronet (invasion of Tokyo and Honshu) coming which would almost infinately more intense. 

This total also assumes total civilian non-involvement i.e. no charges, which is frankly wishful thinking. Starving Japan into surrender is equally abhorrent and unthinkable which would guarentee killing millions of civilians.

Grisly math, frighteningly grisly math, but math that must be done.


----------



## The Internet (Jan 2, 2007)

War is cruel regardless, but the crueler one acts, the quicker a war can end


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

omg i cant believe i just found a thread like this!!!

two words for all you anti-americans- Pearl Harbor, watch the movie or atleast learn about it, and than talk to me about the US dropping bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, Japan struck first. i love debating!!!!! if ud like me to go into detail on the event and the events before hand in which japan completely lied to us claiming they wanted peace only to stab us in the back to join germany in its genocide.


----------



## jdama (Jan 2, 2007)

Spectre: but also, the deeper the scars.

I think if there was a fair land battle, there would have been less destruction to the Japanese collective psyche, the possibilities effects of which would be so dizzyingly variant, it is impossible to speculate upon, I know. The trouble with what if's...

Interesting math, NOS, I understand where you are coming from. I realize I am being subjective somewhat, and I know speculation is important. Could you send me a link to that source? I would like to check it out. 

Anyway, I doubt the US took it into account at the time, as I think we were really fiending to try out the bomb and show our strength. That alone is disgusting, to me anyway (according to my reading of the record). Winning the war was pretty much in the bag by then.

Brandt, you make a good point. Indeed, it would have saved soldiers, but aren't roughly 150,000 civilian lives erased in almost an instant (albeit not American ones), a heavy toll on humanity in the absolute? I think the decision taken was an effective one in that sense, I just don't think it was the right one. If we take this point to an extreme scenario: If we nuke the whole world except the USA with neutron bombs or something, it would ensure that we will never be attacked by anyone, and it will save American lives for a long time from all outside threats, for good. But we would be the most disgusting people in history. What a terrifying thing nationalism is, and what a firghtful planet we live on.....getting carried away, sorry.

Nukes suck. The end.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Did someone seriously recommend the movie _Pearl Harbor_? Talk about atrocities. There's something that should never be used in war.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

jdama said:


> Interesting math, NOS, I understand where you are coming from. I realize I am being subjective somewhat, and I know speculation is important. Could you send me a link to that source? I would like to check it out.



Unfortunately it's not an online resource, merely one of my books. It's speculation on the scale of Olympic by Richard B. Frank from the anthology _The Complete What If?_ (pages 774-775 if you're asking).



jdama said:


> Anyway, I doubt the US took it into account at the time, as I think we were really fiending to try out the bomb and show our strength. That alone is disgusting, to me anyway (according to my reading of the record). Winning the war was pretty much in the bag by then.



Winning the war? Well, that depends on the extent of victory. The prospect of incurring hundreads of thousands of KIA and extending a war to an already war-weary public may have induced a cease-fire in which Japan was allowed to keep it's leadership and any gains it had left.

The United States was searching for a total victory (because quite frankly settaling would mean the entire thing was for naught if you can't bring your opponent to fully heel), and the bomb offered the least bloody way to it from the American perspective, and incidentally from the Japanese perspective as well.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

theres something that should never be used in war? lmao, wow that is rediculus, and yes i metioned peral harbor, if u noticed the US has peace treaties with japan, we had just signed them, and exchanged medals of some sort to honor the new deal, when even months before this japan was already planning a surprise attack on there newly formed ally, this was a deceatful lie in which thoughsands of US naval forces were destroyed, thoughsands lives were lossed, drowning, or even burned alive by the attack. we had hope in our allaince with japan, but it was thrown away long before they even got the pen to sign the treaties, sad really.....i wih i had time to read the other posts before but i dont have much time atm


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> theres something that should never be used in war? lmao, wow that is rediculus, and yes i metioned peral harbor, if u noticed the US has peace treaties with japan, we had just signed them, and exchanged medals of some sort to honor the new deal, when even months before this japan was already planning a surprise attack on there newly formed ally, this was a deceatful lie in which thoughsands of US naval forces were destroyed, thoughsands lives were lossed, drowning, or even burned alive by the attack. we had hope in our allaince with japan, but it was thrown away long before they even got the pen to sign the treaties, sad really.....i wih i had time to read the other posts before but i dont have much time atm



I have no idea where you learned history, but please stop talking. The US was in the middle of a tense struggle with Japan by virtue of it's oil and scrap metal embargo and was locked in negotations. They were not our ally by any stretch.

Furthermore I have no idea what "in which thoughsands of US naval forces were destroyed"  could possibly mean but you make it sound as if Pearl Harbor was earased from the map and the fleet was completely wiped out, which is a frighteningly false take on events.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

no i will not stop talking 

Pearl Harbor's fleet was almost completely destroyed, we lost almost every ship that we had there except 3 or 4 which i think were out at sea at the time. and i know my history thanks, we were not in a struggle at all with japan, yes the oil and scrap metal did have affact but not as a struggle at all, we were signing peace treaties with japan's leaders weeks before the attack on pearl harbor, we were making allainces with them and they were just deceiving us the entire time, that is fact.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh no. Our carriers (_Saratoga_, _Yorktown_, and _Enterprise_) were out and about, but outside of battleship row only three destroyers come to mind as being sunk (_Shaw_, _Casson_, _Downes_). The battleine of the fleet was broken, but not it's cruiser, destroyer, or more importantly, submarine forces.

The earliest ratified peace treaty I can think of between the US and Japan was in 1951, 6 years after the end of the war. Japan was not playing buddy buddy with us. At all.

Once again, please cease and allow the big kids to talk.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

once again, no i will not stop talking 



> Of eight American battleships in the Harbor, the attack destroyed one (the USS Arizona), sank two at their moorings (the USS California and the USS West Virginia), capsized one (the USS Oklahoma), forced another to beach (the USS Nevada), and left three damaged but afloat (USS Maryland, USS Pennsylvania and USS Tennessee). With the exception of the Arizona (destroyed by a magazine explosion), and the Oklahoma (which capsized and was later sold for scrap) the only other permanent loss was the former battleship USS Utah (capsized and intentionally not salvaged, as she had already been retired and converted into a target ship). All the others were repaired and 6 battleships (Nevada, West Virginia, Tennessee, Maryland, California and Pennsylvania) returned to service during the war. Additionally, the attack severely damaged 9 other warships, destroyed 188 aircraft, and killed 2,403: 2,335 US servicemen and 68 civilians
> 
> 
> 2,335 military and 68 civilians killed,
> ...




what exactly are you trying to win over? that pearl harbor isnt as bad as i think it is and that we should have let it slide because we only lost a few battle ships? my point was that japan attacked us first and than we struck back, i cant say they wouldnt have suspected it, so what exactly are you trying to prove atm? and i am quite confident that we had peace negotiations with them while they were planning the attack on us, or atleast talking with leaders, i may have been mislead by a few things i have seen (movies, random talk) if i am wrong than so what, still has no bearing on the reason why japan attacked us first


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

^ I'm in agreement with Kazuma. We were in negotiations with the Japanese. Infact, they broke off communication ties 30-minutes before the attack. Here's what they wrote:

"Obviously it is the intention of the American Government to conspire with Great Britain and other countries to obstruct Japan's efforts toward the establishment of peace through the creation of a new order in East Asia ... Thus, the earnest hope of the Japanese government to adjust Japanese-American relations and to preserve and promote the peace of the Pacific through cooperation with the American Government has finally been lost."

Maybe you should stop being arrogant.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Rangnarok said:


> ^ I'm in agreement with Kazuma. We were in negotiations with the Japanese. Infact, they broke off communication ties 30-minutes before the attack. Here's what they wrote:
> 
> "Obviously it is the intention of the American Government to conspire with Great Britain and other countries to obstruct Japan's efforts toward the establishment of peace through the creation of a new order in East Asia ... Thus, the earnest hope of the Japanese government to adjust Japanese-American relations and to preserve and promote the peace of the Pacific through cooperation with the American Government has finally been lost."
> 
> Maybe you should stop being arrogant.



Maybe I've already said as much. If you had used that immense gift of reading you would've seen:

_I have no idea where you learned history, but please stop talking. The US was in the middle of a tense struggle with Japan by virtue of it's oil and scrap metal embargo and *was locked in negotations*. They were not our ally by any stretch._

locked in negotations =/= being in a binding peace. The Americans weren't being lured into a false sense of security, the fact that they were reinforcing the entire Pacific says something to that nature.



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> *snip list*



Oh look, it confirms what I said earlier. 



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> what exactly are you trying to win over? that pearl harbor isnt as bad as i think it is and that we should have let it slide because we only lost a few battle ships?



Bullshit, I never said we should let anything slide. I'm simply illistrating your perverse lack of appreciation for the scale of the strike. 



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> my point was that japan attacked us first and than we struck back, i cant say they wouldnt have suspected it, so what exactly are you trying to prove atm?



That your sense of scale sucks?



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> and i am quite confident that we had peace negotiations with them while they were planning the attack on us, or atleast talking with leaders, i may have been mislead by a few things i have seen (movies, random talk) if i am wrong than so what, still has no bearing on the reason why japan attacked us first



We were in talks, as such I underlined earlier. We were however nowhere close to binding peace, or even close as allies. Were that so the embargo would've been lifted or at least close to being so. Pearl Harbor was many things, a backstab it was not.


----------



## Blue (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess it depends on whether you define a preemptive strike against a most certainly not allied nation as a backstab. The gentlemanly thing to to would have been to declare war a day or so in advance, but Japan was under no obligation to do so and so did not.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> Maybe I've already said as much. If you had used that immense gift of reading you would've seen:
> 
> _I have no idea where you learned history, but please stop talking. The US was in the middle of a tense struggle with Japan by virtue of it's oil and scrap metal embargo and *was locked in negotations*. They were not our ally by any stretch._
> 
> ...


 
Stop putting words in my mouth. I never said were in peace, but usually when you are in negotiations, your at a truce (no military action), so we weren't expecting an attack on Pearl Harbor. Its why it was called a _suprise_ attack. Clear enough for ya?


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

you need to stop acting so insecure like you are being attacked, it is a debate, i never said you thought we should have let it slide did i? no i did not, was merley questionsing your reasons for starting this with me. and yes the list does prove that, no where did i mean it to be in my favour as i am looking for both sides of an argment not just my own, u were right and i did not say you were wrong after putting on the list did i? and my senee of scale? feel free to eliberate on this, i dont think i understand what exactly you mean.

and as i said if you read, i beleieved that we were in peace talks, or atleast negotioations with them, as i said my info may be misleading, i stated that just before, but i was almost postive that we were from quite a few things i have read, seen and or talked about. ad it was a backstab that is fact



> Mr. Vice President, Mr. Speaker, members of the Senate and the House of Representatives:
> 
> Yesterday, December 7, 1941 - a date which will live in infamy - the United States of America was suddenly and deliberately attacked by naval and air forces of the Empire of Japan.
> 
> ...



sorry it is quite long ^^ but he did state "The United States was at peace with that nation" and it was in negotiations ATLEAST....


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 2, 2007)

If that phoenix guy is still here, this is directed toward his American coverup bullshit.

HAY DO YOU REMEMBAR PAERL HARBER?


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 2, 2007)

and also to maintain peace you kind of have to have it beforehand no?

"was still in conversation with its government and its Emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific."  they may not have had a full fledged treaty or somehting like that, but they were on terms of peace at the time being, and showing interest in keeping and strengthing that peace with us, only to attack us a few weeks/months later


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

Dr. House said:


> If that phoenix guy is still here, this is directed toward his American coverup bullshit.
> 
> HAY DO YOU REMEMBAR PAERL HARBER?


 
Doesnt that picture prove him right?


----------



## JeffStudios (Jan 2, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...


 
What the fuck is wrong with you?
why do you make retarded lies about america?

STFU you Dumbass Anti-American.


----------



## Thandurin (Jan 2, 2007)

JeffStudios said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you?
> why do you make retarded lies about america?
> 
> STFU you Dumbass Anti-American.



Your a prime example of why people like him hate Americans. Stop being an ignorant asshole and provide facts pointing out why he's wrong.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 2, 2007)

Thandurin said:


> Your a prime example of why people like him hate Americans. Stop being an ignorant asshole and provide facts pointing out why he's wrong.


 
What do you think we've been doing for 9 pages? He just won't listen.


----------



## JeffStudios (Jan 2, 2007)

Thandurin said:


> Your a prime example of why people like him hate Americans. Stop being an ignorant asshole and provide facts pointing out why he's wrong.


 

I'm not the ignorant asshole, he is. and in case you havent noticed alot of people have been providing important facts to him for 9 pages.
but he thinks that Ameirca is everything evil even though thats complete bullshit. 

Hes an Ignorant, Non-educated, Anti-American, Japanese wanna be.

and i am nothing like "a prime example of why people hate america." i do not hate any other countrys, i do not support bush, and i am not a uncaring, un educated, ignorant prick.

so dont call me a ignorant asshole. just because im expressing my feelings toward some ignorant dumbass.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all, PK is simply wrong on many things.  However, because he is not worthing conversing with, I will enter the other conversation...

First, Jdama, regardless of why you think we dropped the nukes, the bottom line is it ended up being less deaths than it otherwise would have been (unless a meteor or something had sunk japan).  Also, without nukes it is likely, probable, almost a fact, that stalin would have conquered most, if not all of europe.

The man was ambitiouse, cruel, and power hungry.  Europe was his for the taking, why do you think NATO was formed.  And without nukes, WWIII would have started very quickly.

However, that is not why I think america did it, and it is not a good reason.  The fact that, while still cruel and horrible, it was the least cruel and horrible thing to do.

Also, whoever said you should watch pearl harbor to learn history needs to learn some history.  Feel free to like the movie, but hollywood films don't acuratley tell history.

And you can't say it was a backstab really.  Was it sneaky? yes.  However, we had not treaty in place, there was nothing besides etiquete to keep japan from attacking us.  Was it wrong, I think so.  Was it a valid reason to declare war on them, of course.  But, it was by no means a backstab.

Also, FDR wanted war.... he would have said whatever was needed to justify it.  And it was justified.  However, when you make a speech like that you do it more to get people behind you, not to state the total truth.


----------



## JeffStudios (Jan 2, 2007)

Sumike-Kaito said:


> You sure are very rude. And very arrogant. Please rethink what you post next time Jeff.


 
I have to disagree with you, Have you seen whats hes said in this thread?


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Rangnarok said:


> Stop putting words in my mouth. I never said were in peace, but usually when you are in negotiations, your at a truce (no military action), so we weren't expecting an attack on Pearl Harbor. Its why it was called a _suprise_ attack. Clear enough for ya?



You'd have a stuning retort if I called Pearl Harbor anything but a suprise attack. Being in negotiation! = cease-fire, look at the Vietnam war for a prime example.



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> you need to stop acting so insecure like you are being attacked, it is a debate, i never said you thought we should have let it slide did i? no i did not, was merley questionsing your reasons for starting this with me.



An aggressive line of question capped with the j'accuse line: _...that pearl harbor isnt as bad as i think it is and that we should have let it slide because we only lost a few battle ships?_

Do you ask questions you know to be false?



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> and yes the list does prove that, no where did i mean it to be in my favour as i am looking for both sides of an argment not just my own, u were right and i did not say you were wrong after putting on the list did i? and my senee of scale? feel free to eliberate on this, i dont think i understand what exactly you mean.



What was said previously in the thread:

_in which thoughsands of US naval forces were destroyed_

Curiously enough, I initially took this as a mere body count, but the next line:

_thoughsands lives were lossed_

This indicates it is no such confusion and you indicate thousands of USN assets (namely ships) are destroyed. If you want to include aircraft, feel free but you're still overhyping the attack to a propaganda level.



			
				KazumaSakuraUchiha said:
			
		

> and as i said if you read, i beleieved that we were in peace talks, or atleast negotioations with them, as i said my info may be misleading, i stated that just before, but i was almost postive that we were from quite a few things i have read, seen and or talked about. ad it was a backstab that is fact



We were in talks to namely lift the embargo, this is common knowledge. Proper peace talks however, is an extreme stretch of the matter. Were the US and Japan close to settling Japan would likely be able to resume access to the materials it needed and not had to strike at the US. 

I'd call it a sucker punch more then anything, since the US and Japan were neither formal or informal allies or partners.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 2, 2007)

you guys.  the US is not always right.  its not perfect.  Its a great place, in fact I think the best place, but to say its perfect or somethin glike that is just disgraceful


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 3, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> An aggressive line of question capped with the j'accuse line: _...that pearl harbor isnt as bad as i think it is and that we should have let it slide because we only lost a few battle ships?_
> 
> Do you ask questions you know to be false?



i didnt mean it as a "j'accuse line", i simply did not know why you started this with me, yet you keep bringing up pearl harbor so i was throwing something out there that sort of made sense about what u were writing. take things as you want, i am still trying to debate this issue, not taking your posts personal, or atleast not yet...



> What was said previously in the thread:
> 
> _in which thoughsands of US naval forces were destroyed_
> 
> ...



your right, mistyped/thought of on my part, hence why i quoted the info in the one post...... i was rushing it and got things mixed up, but i still dont think i am overhyping the attack at all, not just what was destroyed matters, but it was a cruel back stabbing attempt to attack us and brought us into the war, what it symbolises with the japanese attack is not to be taken lightly.



> We were in talks to namely lift the embargo, this is common knowledge. Proper peace talks however, is an extreme stretch of the matter. Were the US and Japan close to settling Japan would likely be able to resume access to the materials it needed and not had to strike at the US.
> 
> I'd call it a sucker punch more then anything, since the US and Japan were neither formal or informal allies or partners.



i would have to disagree with you on this, we did have peace with them, maybe the embargo as well but we did have peace and were trying to strengthen that peace bond with them, and that is that.

you have yet to adress my earlier statement

"and my sense of scale? feel free to eliberate on this, i dont think i understand what exactly you mean."

i would hate to guess a quetion about it as you may take it as aggression, feel free to give your explanation of what exactly you mean

and also...
"The United States was at peace with that nation" and it was in negotiations ATLEAST...."

why would the president say we were at peace with them??, what was he drunk at the time and confused embargo discussions with peace talk?

and also
"and also to maintain peace you kind of have to have it beforehand no?

"was still in conversation with its government and its Emperor looking toward the maintenance of peace in the Pacific." they may not have had a full fledged treaty or somehting like that, but they were on terms of peace at the time being, and showing interest in keeping and strengthing that peace with us, only to attack us a few weeks/months later"

i am done for today ^^ hopfully i will have more time tomorrow to look a few things up here and there, until than this will have to do


----------



## damnhot (Jan 3, 2007)

post this shit in a anime forum that makes no sense 

grow up people.......  and learn some history


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 3, 2007)

Rangnarok said:


> Doesnt that picture prove him right?



No, it disproves his "allegation" that Americans were lying to the Japanese children or whatever. That picture is a real photo of a Japanese war museum exhibit.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 3, 2007)

If this was a really relevant issue, Japanese people would've already tried to promote such views way before you were even born. Why do so many people stay stuck in a past they weren't even directly a part of?


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> i didnt mean it as a "j'accuse line", i simply did not know why you started this with me, yet you keep bringing up pearl harbor so i was throwing something out there that sort of made sense about what u were writing. take things as you want, i am still trying to debate this issue, not taking your posts personal, or atleast not yet...



If that's some sort of veiled commentary accusing me of becoming too involved this is softball for me. I kept brining up Pearl harbor because that's what our entire thrust consists of, no? 



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> your right, mistyped/thought of on my part, hence why i quoted the info in the one post...... i was rushing it and got things mixed up, but i still dont think i am overhyping the attack at all, not just what was destroyed matters, but it was a cruel back stabbing attempt to attack us and brought us into the war, what it symbolises with the japanese attack is not to be taken lightly.



What it symbolizes and what the actual damage is are different things, don't mix them up. Statistically speaking the British strike at Taranto (the whole inspiration for the Pearl Harbor attacK) was more destructive, but not as symbolic. Symbolically speaking the Doolittle raid was immense, but did virtually no damage.

Of course it's not meant to be taken lightly, BB-39 can attest to that. 



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> i would have to disagree with you on this, we did have peace with them, maybe the embargo as well but we did have peace and were trying to strengthen that peace bond with them, and that is that.



We had a peace only because we were on opposite sides of the largest ocean and were isolationist. Futhermore because we hadn't begun to choke off their genocidal war machine. Once we did that, any pre-conceived notions of peace dissapered. 

You still have yet to answer as to why then the US was strengthing it's Pacific defenses is it was such a peaceful time. There's a reason the two-ocean navy bill passed.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> you have yet to adress my earlier statement
> 
> "and my sense of scale? feel free to eliberate on this, i dont think i understand what exactly you mean."



I've talked about this in my previous post actually. Thousands of USN assets destroyed, etc., etc. 



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> i would hate to guess a quetion about it as you may take it as aggression, feel free to give your explanation of what exactly you mean



Your statement here is non-sensical to the best of my ability to translate. Please rephrase.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> and also...
> "The United States was at peace with that nation" and it was in negotiations ATLEAST...."
> 
> why would the president say we were at peace with them??, what was he drunk at the time and confused embargo discussions with peace talk?
> ...



Being at peace! = peace treaties and partnerships. The US and Vietnam are at peace, does that mean we're allies or even close? 

The president's exact words were pertaining into Japanese promises to keep the status quo vis-a-vis the west, not permanent peace treaties. For example, everyone hoped that peace would continue in the Cold War and assured the other side they weren't going to start a nuke toss (well, at least when Nixon wasn't in office.), but we could hardly say that the West and the East were in negotiations for a lasting peace, could we?

Where did I say we weren't at peace? Oh wait, I didn't.


----------



## Key (Jan 3, 2007)

americans are rapers, they raped the asian-japanese women back in WWII. You think we asian will forgive that? HELL NO!!!!!, the world should know what ind of people americans are!!!!


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 3, 2007)

Rangnarok said:


> Doesnt that picture prove him right?



If hes a total retard and is blinded by stupid propaganda at that level and ACTUALLY believes that bullshit.



> americans are rapers, they raped the asian-japanese women back in WWII. You think we asian will forgive that? HELL NO!!!!!, the world should know what ind of people americans are!!!!



I hope you get some horrible disease and die from in an horribly agonizing way for calling me a raper when I never committed such crime or even plan to ever do. I guarantee that a good 99% of the American public arent rapists.

Jdama:


Is that more appealing for you?
I lost many units doing that.


----------



## jdama (Jan 3, 2007)

What's a raper? Rapist, people, rape+IST. Every country/army in the world has got em since 10,000 BC. Deal with it. Good thing we got warcrime courts now.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 3, 2007)

Apparently "raper" is an correct term you can use. :/
Seems like retarded butchering of the english language but really its not...



Scroll down to the bottom for the word since its the last one mentioned.


----------



## Toby (Jan 3, 2007)

Razgriez: Nonsense. He was talking about the American rappers. Just look at all those teen pregnancies in the US. Tsk tsk.

Threadstarter:

Tell me what is best to you of apples and oranges, because your biased open introduction sure as hell leads me to believe that you don't even peel your own oranges (let alone acknowledge them). When your statement relies on the belief that the US manhandled Japanese women and children then get off your lazy arse and read about the Rape of Nanking. Worst atrocity in the Second Sino-Japanese War.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 3, 2007)

> Razgriez: Nonsense. He was talking about the American rappers. Just look at all those teen pregnancies in the US. Tsk tsk.



ROFL!!!

Your so flame baiting with that one!

Ill post more screenshots of me totally raping Japan in Rise of Nations. Yes, the US is overpowered in that game and rightfully so.



Uh oh... I think I used too many.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 3, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> If that's some sort of veiled commentary accusing me of becoming too involved this is softball for me. I kept brining up Pearl harbor because that's what our entire thrust consists of, no?[/QUOTE
> 
> apparently as i only had mentioned it but u wanted to go into it further ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 3, 2007)

another crazy fascist, rant by pheonix knight....


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 3, 2007)

you keep talking about horrible things America did...like singling out _a_ rape in what 2002... rape happens everywhere. Then you say America is chaining Japan and not allowing those 3 laws...well ya know those 3 laws are a part of your constitution..and that PM does not have the power to remove two of them. You lost the war thus must agree to the terms of surrender. 
Stop talking about how America did bad things to Japan when you don't even realize/acknowledge the wrongs/atrocities of your country...look at the rape of Nanking and the pleasure women(women the Japaneses kidnapped and raped) your country troops had in ww2... 
And if it weren't for the U.S. Japan would have never recovered from ww2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't believe a troll topic lasted this long. Perhaps it's my fault.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> so you are actually admitting we had peace after saying we didnt, only embargo negotians with them? wow finally comming to your senses i see



Where did I say we weren't at peace? Retard.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> hmmm, i dont remember seeing this but, when atleast half the world is at war with eachother, just because we werent directly involved doesnt mean we were going to go about everyday life like it was safe, there was a big chance it would spread to us (which the japanese's attack on pearl harbor proved).
> i would and im sure many would agree when the people you are trading with are at war, countries commiting genocide against other races for not being like them, i would sure as hell want to strengthen out own military so they know not to mess with us and so we are ready, u cant honestly say u wouold sit back and not make any military imporvments while a World War is raging can you?



That and other factors, yes. If you had the capability of reading at all you'll note I'm decrying you acting like a Japanese completely out of the blue and unexpected when the higher ups had been bracing for a conflict for some time beforehand. I for one, agree with the good senator Vinson.

What was suprising ultimately was that six carriers had attacked _Hawaii_ when people envisioned a battleship clash in the Phillipines.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> ah ok, i understand now
> 
> "i would hate to guess a question about it as you may take it as aggression, feel free to give your explanation of what exactly you mean"



A complete strawman as I'm ridiculing your complete lack of knowledge of what was actually lost and a number that's insanely out of proportion, not the US going to war. I haven't seen this bad a raping of history since I last glanced at Mao's Red Book.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> as before you took my questions as an agressive one, cant remember the exact word that you used, so i didnt want to take a guess of which ever i was tlaking about, thus letting you explain it in your view



I was pointing towards your rather odd idea that I'm some sort of hippy who won't strike back by questioning what I'd warrant as sufficent cassus belli to wage war.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> so now you are admitting to me that we had peace which if i understand your statement correctly = treaties and partnerships?



I never denied we were at peace. What I have deridied however is the notion we were in any sort of partnership, peace accord, or even taking steps towards one with Japan. 

x! = x is a way of saying they don't correlate.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> i could care less about what was going on in the cold war, we are talking about the beginning of WW2 when the US entered into it.



So that's how you discount valid analogies. Cute.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> and you can not say for sure what the president's words were petainng to, he mentioned peace, not "in nogations for peace" not "trying to keep peace" but we had peace.
> words



Good, because that's what I've been saying this entire time. We had a strained peace, but a peace.



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> and because of this statement i will no longer reply to you, as you either 1-kept repeatedly saying we didnt have peace with japan and that we only were going into embargo negotioations with them,
> or 2-ust kept dodging a direct answer to it bringing up embargo talks not giving a yes we were or no we were not at peace with them answer, laters



Find me a quote then where I said we weren't at peace, _I dare you_. I said we didn't have _peace treaty _negotiations with them, not that the two sides were actively engaged in war.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 3, 2007)

First of all, kazuma, we weren't at peace.  We were not attacking each other.  We were DISCUSSING peace.  Not attacking each other does not mean ANYTHING about the future.  It is simply a statement of what was happening at the time.

And the president put some spin on the speech because we were going into war.... do you really think poloticians don't spin what they say?

Also,



> americans are rapers, they raped the asian-japanese women back in WWII. You think we asian will forgive that? HELL NO!!!!!, the world should know what ind of people americans are!!!!



Umm, will the asians ever forgive japan?  because japan raped alot more women.  And japan did alot worse thing.  If you don't like what happened in WWII look at japan, without them it never would have gone to asia.

However, I will assume you mean rappers, because that is more logical.  We are not all rappers, I mean sure, alot of people can thrwo down a beat, but not many people can do it well


----------



## Brandt (Jan 3, 2007)

Key said:


> americans are rapers, they raped the asian-japanese women back in WWII. You think we asian will forgive that? HELL NO!!!!!, the world should know what ind of people americans are!!!!



Ahem...

LOL!  

You think Americans committed the same crimes to the same degree as Japan during World War II? So here's what I'm going to suggest:

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to go to the library, and look at the list of crimes committed by Japan during that period of time. You can use China, and Japan's interaction with China, as a place to start. You might find this experience educational. And you know what's better? You don't have to narrow your topic to just China! Try looking up Japan's interaction with the rest of Asia during World War II.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 3, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread die by now? We've spent 10 pages convincing him, if that hasnt convinced him, nothing will.


----------



## Blue (Jan 3, 2007)

Seriously. This thread is dead. And if Phoenix-chan wants to post anything this ignorant in the future, I might be inclined to remove him from the cafe.

Here's some light comparative wiki reading: First, a list of .

Then I thought I'd post the list of American war crimes - but wait, there are none. Looking up "American war crimes" brings you to the list of , which with the exception of the absurd Cuban accusations has some basis in fact.

But does sponsorship of organizations utilizing terrorist tactics = mass murder, rape, brutal human experimentation? Eh... let's say no.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol, this thread is so going into the spiral of ramdomity it's getting funny.

"Amerikanz R raperz !!"

Yes, some of them are, but I hate hip hop (damn, shut up, Akon !!). Oh wait... Ah yeah, the guys that get horny and attack girls ? Japanese made more of that. And were even encouraged to do so. Large scale rapes are not war incidents (like, a soldier can't control his pants and does something stupid. Shit happens), but plans of destruction. For example, rapes were a plannified technic used for ethnic cleansing in the Balkans in the 1990s. I doubt the americans had a "plan" to rape all japanese girls in sight...

The japanese museum stuff : I lol'd when I saw that in 2005. I mean, and the japanese were not doing anything wrong with the rest of Asia ? Self imposed blindfolds are hard to remove...

The Pearl Harbor stuff : what a lol ! Both guys say it was a terrible attack (and it's true. Such things happen in wars), but one states it professionnaly, and the other is emotional and wants to make it bigger than it was. Historians tend to not make History lacrymal and full of pathos, they just show it how it was/might have happened. Like "on 9/11/2001, 4 planes were used for a terrorist attack against the USA, resulting in near 3,000 death" is factual, it did happen, and "On 9/11/01, sneaky bastards stole our planes to kill us, those sneaky bastards !", who relies on emotions. The factual statement may be devoided of anger, it still says it was an attack of the terrorist genre, thus a bad thing. But some people need to read the hate, or they'll feel unsatisfied. Historical reports are not meant to carry emotions, movies are (and movies... are movies)

On the US loses of PL, Wiki says :
2,335 military and 68 civilians killed,
1,143 military and 35 civilians wounded,
4 battleships sunk,
4 battleships damaged,
3 cruisers damaged,
3 destroyers sunk,
2 other ships sunk,
188 planes destroyed,
155 planes damaged

Yes, it was a terrible attack and thousands died, thus resulting into the US stepping into the war against Japan. It's not more complicated. Why add pathos to it ? Stating the things as they were is not dimnishing them. It's not making them less than they were. It's being honest. 

Nukes : meh. What's done is done. No need to still argue with "it was/wasn't necessary". It stopped the war, didn't it ? Anti-nukers don't want to accept that. Some also state it was not worth. Wait, soldiers aren't humans anymore ? Wanting to keep your soldiers alive counts as much as keeping your civilians alive. Not THEIR civilians and soldiers. They were at war, and if you put rules in wars, no one is gonna respect them anymore. Battelfield only battles ended with Napoleon. 

And pro-nukers, be careful to not justify nuke bombings. It happened twice in 1945, but it's better if it doesn't happen anymore ever. It worked that time for particuliar reasons (like, no fear of nuclear retaliation) and would very probably not work in our time (because of M.A.D.)

Nukes do sucks.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 3, 2007)

i was not trying to make it bigger than it was at all, i believe it to be some what an opinion to how big people think it was or wasnt, or how everyone took it. sorry i cant make it "professionnaly" as i  havnt even learned any knowledge on this topic even, they browse through it in school like nothing, and dont explain it in depth as much as i would like, which is a mistake imo. (where i live atleast) only from what i have gathered on my own through out the years, which may lead to poor disscussion skills. so yes emotion is all i have at this point in my life. but emotion can be just as affective as pure hard facts to someone....if i could lay out pure hard college grade fact i would, but i cant, so i do rely on my emotions which is what gets me by, call me stupid, or call me blind but thats the way its been and always has been. it is a discussion, and i was just trying to participate, next time choose to ignore it if you wish, if you know you are toally right and i am completely wrong, but i will believe what i want.  i guess im done than, i tried my best


----------



## sj2k (Jan 3, 2007)

an announcment to all people, it was stated on page 10, but now were on 11

*LET THE THREAD DIE*


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 4, 2007)

Sj2k, I'm gonna be short. Just to reply to Kazuma.

Kazuma : yeah, I guess it's mostly us, History geeks, that prefer to use the approach pro-historians use, it being regarding the elements presented without passion to englobe most of them and develop our opinion. I always  read more on History than what the school offered. 

And it's OK about emotions, even I lose my temper sometimes about some threads, but I try to make that trait smaller. Can't really give you an advice, but you could try stop reading when you get the will to get angry, breath, and take 1 minute to think about the information you received. I do that. It helps me relatives and analyse. And I'm not saying it's easy, but that it helps.

And now... DIE, THREAD ! DIIIIIEEEE !!!!


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 6, 2007)

*Artilce Modified #2*

After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, the american occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :

1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
3. Not allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue

   The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do whatever they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and nationalism the Japanese youth will remember all of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing Japanese to pay a humongous war debt after the end of WW2.

   There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that developing technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on and hoping they will get credits and benefits from Japanese.

   The american claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the era of telecomunications or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?

   The american also using Japan as their shield to protect themself from North Korea attack because it is the american the reason why North Korea having nuclear weapons to protect North Korea from the american nuclear attack. If american attack North Korea ofcouse the amerikan will use Okinawa or any of their base in Japan to launch their attack into North Korea, on the other hand North Korea will have no choice but to destroy the american military base in Okinawa and the other of american military base in Japan. On other words, the american using Japanese as a living shiled to protect the american theselfs from North Korea attack when the american attack North Korea.

   Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino.

Japan, China and South Korea are now ally after their country forming East ASIA summit, like what South East ASIA did with ASEAN [ Association Of South East ASIA Nations ]. There are several western countrys who hates the alliance of Japan, China and South Korea because 2 of those 3 countrys are the economic giant in the world with the 1st place as China and Japan on the 2nd place. South Korea also have advanced growth aswell.

Note:
Translating this article into Nihongo and spreading it over the Japanese web and schools won't be much of a problem since I have many Nihonjin mates who will help me. But to make this article as a solid article will need a lot more time and effeort so I need more opinions and comments.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, PK, I am in an odd mood here, so I am actually going to help you write anti-american propaganda.  

EDIT: you use it or lose it


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 6, 2007)

> Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino.



Oh man, you mean that Korean, chinese and philippino are allow to nuke and rape other asian girls ?


----------



## sj2k (Jan 6, 2007)

> Oh man, you mean that Korean, chinese and philippino are allow to nuke and rape other asian girls ?



You know, japan does not really like asian people who do that...

Remember dracula?  Being as how you love japan, I know you remember him.

You know, Tsutomu Miyazaki (宮崎勤) ( I assume the japanese is correct)

I will not go into detail, its a little disturbing, lets just say he was not a good person.  He was found guilty, put on death row untill a psych analysis could be done.  He was gound to be aware of the severity of his crimes, and is awaiting death today.

Yeah, japan didn't like him very much...


----------



## Bishop (Jan 6, 2007)

The eastern part of the sea can be ruthless, but don't take it too far. 
For my job I traveled to Japan (Tokyo) and it was nice, a little perverted to me but nevertheless a better environment than my city.


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 6, 2007)

sj2k....dude why are you supporting phoenix knight?


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 7, 2007)

well america is a vengful country, so u shouldn't have bombed the harbor ass


----------



## STRAIGHTXEDGE (Jan 7, 2007)

arguing weather whos moral or not will only lead  nowhere, both nations had some sort of bad record throughout history. its only the way that people see the other nation as, in the end its all double standards.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 7, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, the american occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...



I made this just for you PK.



Edit: Thats a long fucking ass post you made. Naturally I didnt read it.
Id apologize for practically turning this into a flame post but... fuck that!


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm planning to start from Japanese university, I have a few Nihonjin mates who are university student including in Tokyo University. I will ask her to help me putting this artcile into her university website and university newspaper.
University is the nest of youth and the perfect place to start this article campaign.

I want to make myself worth as an ASIAN by doing something for ASIA, rather than just all talk that will end as worthless things.


----------



## big nate (Jan 7, 2007)

lol what a  jap.
good thing we nuked you guy's to keep you in checck


----------



## Nisukeita (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm very proud of Japans military force, Phoenix Knight you obviously have no idea what goes on in my country, and I ask respectfully that you stop your ignorant posts about my people.

We don't need your help, your racism only puts shame on yourself and everyone you speak of.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 7, 2007)

Sumike-Kaito said:


> I know you can read this:
> PKيرجى قراءة منصبي بعناية.


Sorry but I don't have the ability to read Arabic characters moreover understanding the language.



> Yes some Nihonjin may agree because they hate America just like you, whatever their reasons. Fine! Some of them may have a good reason not to like any particular country. But when people start doing what you are doing, and try to say this is what others think (especially when it's almost the opposite) that's when I disagree.


So now I have followers atleast in this forum?



> You are entitled to hate America.  I don't care about that. I dislike many things about my country too. But I still like some things about it, and still respect it. You are not entitled to say your opinions represent many others, and a nation's.


I never say what I say respresent all other ASIANS feeling, you seems to be just another G.W. Bush fans since you lie because you can't proove what you said.



> Japan is not chained. Patriotism is taught in Japanese schools (Remember, I have attended Japanese school, therefore on this subject matter,  MY statements *>* Your Opinions) Also, WW2, besides being in a different language, is pretty much the same material as I am being taught now in America.


Another G.W. Bush big fans?



> I haven't been rude at all so please don't flame me.


I don't even mad at someone who mock me because I'm not controlled by my emotions. From my opinion, you seems to have been controlled by your fear of losing Anime or any Japanese products or even Japanese themselfs. You don't care even what you say are lie aslong as you can feel confort because of your fear of losing something and someone you love have overcome you.



> And as far as War goes, read my other post. War is wrong! On both sides! In any war there are no good-guys.


In war there are good guys, they are the one who use the reason "To Protect Something They Love" as the reason they go to war.

america invade Iraq not to protect themselfs from Iraq world mass destruct weapon but to get OIL. If you don't want tobe called as a liar again, then proove Iraq have world mass destruct weapon as the reason of your country america use when they invade Iraq. Even your country can't proove it, I'm sure you can't aswell.

By the way, in Indonesia it is their youth who change their country history in 1998 when they bring down their corrupt leaders from his throne. Most of the youth are University Student. 
Another fact of WW2 about Indonesia :

   1942 Japan invade Indonesia, the invasion giving Indonesian profit when Netherland who have invaded Indonesia long before Japan come [ over 350 years ] are losing it's grip on Indonesia.
   1945 After Japan nuked by america, the Japanese who invade Indonesia are not running to Japan but instead fighting along with the Indonesian to death to defend Indonesian freedom from Netherland 2nd invasion. As Japanese did in Japan, Indonesian also using sharpedned bamboo spear as their weapon. Japan also forming many frontline fighters and squads with the Indonesian as the army. TNI [ Tentara Nasional Indonesia ] that still exist even now are also cerated by Japanese in 1946.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 7, 2007)

has PK been banned yet, i'm starting to get irritated by her ASIANS topics.


----------



## illusion (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG PK is right, Japan is being opressed by America. They must be starving there, it must be like the worst ghetto, we have to help them. Poor, poor Japanese people, we need to do a national telethon to help them.

Please PK put this in your article, we must spread the word, the Japanese people need help from the "ebil" tyrants that is America. Poor, poor, Japanese. 

Seriously man, what are you complaining about? Looks to me that your country is doing just fine and is one of the major powers in the world. You should be grateful to America, as we are to Japan.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 7, 2007)

They're rolling in money. Oh the HUMANITY!!!!!!!!!! Won't anyone think of the children?!


----------



## Onislayer123 (Jan 7, 2007)

I seriously think that PK was one of the script writers of Code Geass the longer I think about it.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 7, 2007)

> I'm planning to start from Japanese university, I have a few Nihonjin mates who are university student including in Tokyo University. I will ask her to help me putting this artcile into her university website and university newspaper.
> University is the nest of youth and the perfect place to start this article campaign.
> 
> I want to make myself worth as an ASIAN by doing something for ASIA, rather than just all talk that will end as worthless things.



ok, now we know pk is a troll.  I mean, it was theoretically possible that PK believed this.  However, nobody at the university in japan would like this.  Trust me, I have friends who have been there, no way in hell would they agree with you PK


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

Sumike-Kaito said:


> As for saying you represent what they feel, yes I believe on a couple of occasions you have said ASIANS hate America, and have listed various crimes commited by various Americans. If not I apologize, but you sure are making it appear that way.


I call you as another G.W Bush big fans because you can't proove if what you said that may end hurting someone. Accusing me for saying ASIANS hate america with no proove will end as "black-painting" my name here. Maybe you translate of what I said in this forum as ASIANS hates towards america but not for many other members here who have deferent logic that may have deferent translations of all of my posting. I'm just trying to protect my homeland, girls and peace by mentioning hostory fact of what american from u.s.a did to ASIAN.



> I'm not mad either, I'm just saying I disagree with some of your views. And please tell me how does that make me non-Japanese. You also said a similar thing in your introduction thread. That I was not Japanese because I was American.
> 1) I have a dual Japanese and American Citizenship
> 2)I speak Japanese
> 3)I am of Japanese descent


There is no dual citizenship on any country, it is just in your dream. Those who thinks they are a citizen of severeal nations are those who have no nationality. For real Japanese, they are Japanese [ no matter half or pure ] who love their homeland, girls and peace. If you just claiming as a Japanese without doing something to make you worth as a Japanese then you just a dreamer.

For your other posting, I'm not worth to waste my time to reply it.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes there is Dual Citizenship. I'm both an America citizen and a Ukranian citizen. I get the benefits of both nations, but just because I live in the U.S doesnt mean I'm not Ukranian. So how about you go spread your fascist revolution somewhere where people would appreciate, like North Korea.

Plus, I highly doubt that some poorly trained university students are really going to try to throw down a democracy that has the 4th biggest military budget on the planet. I mean really...


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by KazumaSakuraUchiha  
you repeatidly say proofe that you are a racist, here ya go, in my eyes anyway. who the f**k says asian guys or girls cant go out with american guys/girls or vis versa (what ever the thing is) or nationalities cant mix? no one is to assume that, you are being racist saying you only go out with asians because thats what you are

and this thread is retarded, if you love a girl you respect her, because if u dont then u dont love her, simple, why hasnt a mod banned u yet -_- 

Can you proove of what you said I'm a racist? I'm sure you are very-very jealous at ASIANS since you seems to hates an ASIAN like me who lives with his pride.
Just admit it that you only able to bite your own finger while watching ASIANS lives with their pride.

Note:
If you can't proove I'm a racist, you should apology or you will only make yourself as the real racist.
__________________
as the other topic is closed, sorry but i have to do this
umm, it was just proven u illiterate troll

lets see, who thinks this shows even a hint of being Racist

Originally Posted by PHOENIX Knight  
By the way I'm an ASIAN men so ofcourse ASIAN men's girls are ASIAN girls, the same with american men's girls that are american girls or European men's girls are European girls.


and i do not hate asians by any means, just you, which just so happens to be one, just because people in the wolrd dont like U does not mean they dont like an entire race

you are also a major hypocrite, saying other races only have pride for their own countries and noone elses, well u only have pride for you nationality/country, read your posts before u make them noob, ur arrogant and stubborn and it is funny and annoying at the same time, u have no pride, you are just a fool, and i will never apoligize to you even if i am wrong a hundred times XD

i am done with this topic afer this, sorry for having to bring it up, neg rep me w/e but it had to be done


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

Rangnarok said:


> Yes there is Dual Citizenship. I'm both an America citizen and a Ukranian citizen. I get the benefits of both nations, but just because I live in the U.S doesnt mean I'm not Ukranian. So how about you go spread your fascist revolution somewhere where people would appreciate, like North Korea.


Booth u.s.a and Ukrain will kick you off from their territory when they know of what you did right now of having two citizenship. But I guess you don't even know much of what you are talking about.



> Plus, I highly doubt that some poorly trained university students are really going to try to throw down a democracy that has the 4th biggest military budget on the planet. I mean really...


Lets see what the result of my article campaign, I only need to help raising the Japanese youth patriotism and nationalism spirit. The one who will decide the outcome are their ownselfs.
By the way, Tokyo University is the best University in Japan. But I'm sure you don't know it aswell as you you don't know there is no country who allow dual citizenship.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 8, 2007)

i lol at this thread. 

listen, if a person of european descent came down here preaching the rise of the white and boasting of their white pride, i doubt anyone would have been as lenient of him as we have been with you. Please, its good and all you have asian pride, but you are being absolutely obnoxius about it.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 8, 2007)

> Booth u.s.a and Ukrain will kick you off from their territory when they know of what you did right now of having two citizenship. But I guess you don't even know much of what you are talking about.



actually, you can have dual citizenship in the USA...  I have no idea if ukraine is one of the countries, but I am considering dual citizenship with israel...



> Lets see what the result of my article campaign, I only need to help raising the Japanese youth patriotism and nationalism spirit. The one who will decide the outcome are their ownselfs.
> By the way, Tokyo University is the best University in Japan. But I'm sure you don't know it aswell as you you don't know there is no country who allow dual citizenship.



umm, youre not going to try this.  I know that.  You know that.  Hopefully people here are smart enough to know that.  Because we both know if you tried that it wouldn't be well recieved at all...  At least not at a university in tokyo, I don't know names, but unless you go to some small racist school (aka not in tokyo) your ideas will not be met with open arms.

Anyways, what part of dual citizenship do you not get?



> The concept of dual nationality means that a person is a citizen of two countries at the same time. Each country has its own citizenship laws based on its own policy.Persons may have dual nationality by automatic operation of different laws rather than by choice. For example, a child born in a foreign country to U.S. citizen parents may be both a U.S. citizen and a citizen of the country of birth.
> 
> A U.S. citizen may acquire foreign citizenship by marriage, or a person naturalized as a U.S. citizen may not lose the citizenship of the country of birth.U.S. law does not mention dual nationality or require a person to choose one citizenship or another. Also, a person who is automatically granted another citizenship does not risk losing U.S. citizenship. However, a person who acquires a foreign citizenship by applying for it may lose U.S. citizenship. In order to lose U.S. citizenship, the law requires that the person must apply for the foreign citizenship voluntarily, by free choice, and with the intention to give up U.S. citizenship.



this is from the us government, just so you know.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

*Article Modified #3*

After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, *raping many Japanese girls like what those american did in 2002 in Okinawa*. The american even still occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :

1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
3. Not allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue

   The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do whatever they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and nationalism the Japanese youth will remember all of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing Japanese to pay a humongous war debt after the end of WW2.

   There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that developing technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on and hoping they will get credits and benefits from Japanese.

   The american claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the era of telecomunications or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?

   The american also using Japan as their shield to protect themself from North Korea attack because it is the american the reason why North Korea having nuclear weapons to protect North Korea from the american nuclear attack. If american attack North Korea ofcouse the amerikan will use Okinawa or any of their base in Japan to launch their attack into North Korea, on the other hand North Korea will have no choice but to destroy the american military base in Okinawa and the other of american military base in Japan. On other words, the american using Japanese as a living shiled to protect the american theselfs from North Korea attack when the american attack North Korea.

   Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino. *And don't believe whatever the american said after what they did to Iraq by saying Iraq have world mass destruct weapon but the fact is there is no world mass destruct weapon in Iraq. Now Iraq destroyed and over 600.000 Iraqis innocents are killed since the american invade Iraq.*
Japan, China and South Korea are now ally after their country forming East ASIA summit, like what South East ASIA did with ASEAN [ Association Of South East ASIA Nations ]. There are several western countrys who hates the alliance of Japan, China and South Korea because 2 of those 3 countrys are the economic giant in the world with the 1st place as China and Japan on the 2nd place. South Korea also have advanced growth aswell.

Note:
This seems to be the most solid article rather than the other 3, I have putting a bold effect on the new modified area so you can easily notice it now. I just need to make this article more slender so no one will be bored to read it.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 8, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american did to Japan in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because China, Korea, and Philippine are not american.



So because america interceded on behalf of these nations makes them bad in your eyes?

Japan did some pretty f'ed up stuff, alright, im japanese and im telling you its not a huge ass secret or something. The Rape of Nanking was exactly what it sounds like, not to mention the fabricated clash at a manchurian railroad that allowed japan a "reason" to go and do these things. 

Japan was hit with a bomb. It turned them into "helpless victims", and now of course America is taking a bunch of shit for it now, nevermind how many more lives would have been lost if they had not droped the bomb and the war waged on; no one doubts japan would have stuck it out to the very last man before hiroshima shocked them into submission.


----------



## JeffStudios (Jan 8, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> After killing over 500.000 Japanese including making over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death, *raping many Japanese girls like what those american did in 2002 in Okinawa*. The american even still occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...


 

You know Japan did just as bad as stuff as we did to them.
its war. Crime, Death, and rape will happen

But you know what?
that war was over 60 years ago. and we now have resolved it and as a planet that needs to be at peace with each other you have to bring up hate toward another race, country and beliefs

I dont care if you love your friken "ASIAN" culture
i love my culture too but it doesnt mean you should lash out at America. or any other country, or person for that matter.

your people have just as much things to be ashamed of as us. were humans, we make mistakes. we cant stop that from happinging.
but we can stop hate if you actually try to be a good person.

i know your going to respond to me negativly because of your so called "ASIAN" pride.

but i think you should stop this and just deal with it.

Please?
i believe you can be a better person.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 9, 2007)

*Final Phase*

Over 500.000 Japanese killed including over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death when american drop 2 nuclear bombs into Japan. Not enought of it, the american also raping many Japanese girls like what the american did to Japanese girls on 2002 in Okinawa. The american even still occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :

1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
2. Not allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
3. Not allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and to involved on any of Japan political issue

   The reason why the american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do whatever they want to Japan and the Japanese. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforcing many other laws incluidng forcing Japanese to pay a humongous war debt after the end of WW2.

   There american even said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite thing because american never give any technology information to Japanese including when Japanese developing the smart robot. There is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company who are developing technology. If you think logically, america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement like what those american said. The american just dreaming-on and hoping they will get credits and benefits from Japanese.

   Not enought of claiming as the one who make Japanese advanced, the american claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even any Anime while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS [ Japanese, Korean, Chinese, etc ]. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the era of telecomunications or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.
Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese have made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Did you think a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original? The american just dreaming-on and hoping they will get credits and benefits from Japanese.

   The american also using Japan as their shield to protect themself from North Korea attack because it is the american the reason why North Korea having nuclear weapons to protect North Korea from the american nuclear attack. If american attack North Korea ofcouse the amerikan will use Okinawa or any of their base in Japan to launch their attack into North Korea, on the other hand North Korea will have no choice but to destroy the american military base in Okinawa and the other of american military base in Japan. On other words, the american using Japanese as a living shiled to protect the american theselfs from North Korea attack when the american attack North Korea.

   Those who said anything of what Japanese did in WW2 to Chinese, Korean and Philippino won't change the fact of what terrible things the american have did to Japanese in 1945 and after the end of WW2 because Chinese, Korean, and Philippino are not american. The american have no rights to nuke and rape Japanese girls because american are not Chinese, Korean or Philippino. 
And don't believe whatever the american said after what they did to Iraq by saying Iraq have world mass destruct weapon but the fact is there is no world mass destruct weapon in Iraq. Now Iraq destroyed and over 600.000 Iraqis innocents are killed since the american invade Iraq.

Additional info :
Japan, China and South Korea are now ally after Japan, China and South Korea forming East ASIA summit, like what South East ASIA did with ASEAN [ Association Of South East ASIA Nations ]. There are several western countrys who hates the alliance of Japan, China and South Korea because 2 of the East ASIA summit countrys are the economic giant in the world with the 1st place as China and Japan on the 2nd place. South Korea also have advanced growth aswell.

Note:
This is the final phase, before I translate it into Nihongo, I will spread this to other forums in order to see if anyone else can give more better opinion and commenst since in this forum who resply this topic I only see the same dreamers, liars and G.W Bush big fans who try desperately to stop this article campaign by doing what dreamers, liars and G.W Bush big fans did.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Delicious uninformed copypasta.

At least the Tokyo Rose was tongue in cheek.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 9, 2007)

this Gee dee crap is going to other forums?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 9, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> I AM A GIANT WEABOO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) PLEASE BAN ME!



Do what the man says.


----------



## Icf3 (Jan 9, 2007)

YOU ARE A FU*KTARD.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 9, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Do what the man says.



LOL

Kyuu eff tee.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 9, 2007)

communist Japan were the evil ones. They invaded Japan and RAPE their women. They tried to invade Hawaii (our state). In return, we nuked them. . I would have done the same thing to any country allied with Nazi Germany.


----------



## Icf3 (Jan 9, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Over 500.000 Japanese killed including over 10.000.000 other Japanese suffered between life and death when american drop 2 nuclear bombs into Japan. Not enought of it, the american also raping many Japanese girls like what the american did to Japanese girls on 2002 in Okinawa. The american even still occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japanese to have military force
> 2. Not allowing Japanese to teach patriotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> ...



Are u going to say anything other then this crap cause this is all you
 have really posted on this thread of wht i saw.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 9, 2007)

From 1 person to family or friends -> neighbour -> village -> town. Who knows if this article will spread from mouth to mouth and that was why I need a strong and solid article that must based on fact sice ince lies sooner or later will revealed as a lie.

By the way if anyone here another Anime forums member, you probably will met me. I will use the same ID.


----------



## damnhot (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone need a spam cake???


----------



## Wondermilk (Jan 9, 2007)

I wonder if any of his threads will be achieved...


----------



## sj2k (Jan 9, 2007)

PK, you realize, whatever america did in WWII, japan started it, and did exponentialy worse things.  You also realize that americans do not hold what japan did against them today.

As far as the animation thing goes, you do realize on the cartoon and anime thread you started, I proved wrong almost everything you stated, and you simply ignored me.

As far as america and north korea go, you do realize that no north korean missle has the capability to hit america right?  the only ones they would attack, regardless of american presence, would be other asian countries.

T-chan



> no one doubts japan would have stuck it out to the very last man before hiroshima shocked them into submission



I agree with you here.  And whether or not they were fighting for the right or wrong cause, there is something to be admired in that.  If americans can't see that, just remember the alamo!

PK may like asians, supposedly, but he is not asian...



> This is the final phase, before I translate it into Nihongo, I will spread this to other forums in order to see if anyone else can give more better opinion and commenst since in this forum who resply this topic I only see the same dreamers, liars and G.W Bush big fans who try desperately to stop this article campaign by doing what dreamers, liars and G.W Bush big fans did.



first of all, you realize being a dreamer is not a bad thing.  For example, I consider myself a dreamer.  I dream that one day there will be no one who has the attitude that one culture is superior to another.

Also, nobody is going to like this.  You can't get anything into N. Korea.  And its not about arab culture, so nobody in your home country will like it either.  If you were really going to some sort of university, you would be there by now.

Edit: ummm, acepella, you do realize japan had an emperor, and was basically the oppisite of communism, right?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 9, 2007)

Acapella said:


> communist Japan were the evil ones. They invaded Japan and RAPE their women. *They tried to invade Hawaii (our state).*



You DO know that U.S stole Hawaii from the native people in the 1950's.They tricked the Queen into a faulty deal and turned Hawaii into a vacation spot, so Japan was just after the same thing America was.


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 9, 2007)

^Yes, but at least we didn't go ethnic cleansing followed by a mass rape.


----------



## Kstyle (Jan 9, 2007)

sj2k said:


> I LOVE TINTIN!!!!!
> 
> the creator was a nazi! NOOOOOOOOO   wow, my childhood just died....
> 
> .



No the creator was Belgian.


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 9, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> By the way if anyone here another Anime forums member, you probably will met me. I will use the same ID.




i feel like signing up on alot of anime forums and warning them to ban you immediately XD


----------



## sj2k (Jan 9, 2007)

> You DO know that U.S stole Hawaii from the native people in the 1950's.They tricked the Queen into a faulty deal and turned Hawaii into a vacation spot, so Japan was just after the same thing America was.



Actually, thats not right.  It was not a faulty deal, and the queen was not tricked into signing.  She was overthrown



> President Grover Cleveland opposed the idea of annexation, being an anti-imperialist himself, and withdrew the treaty negotiated by President Benjamin Harrison upon taking office. After commissioning the secret Blount Report, he stated that the U.S. had inappropriately used military force and called for the reinstatement of Queen Liliʻuokalani



Cleveland opposed anexation due to this untill he left office.

Did you know that one of the new leaders after the rebellion was dole?  and american buisnessman who stood to make a fortune though it...

This all happened in the 1890's.  Statehood happened in 1950's, and it was a good move for hawaii.  Granted, had it stayed an independent nation that is one thing, but it is better to be a state than a territory, and hawaiin citizens voted 17-1 (not numbers, percentage) to become a state.

What the US did was wrong.  An official appology has been made.  However, had hawaii not become part of the US, many historians feel it would have been taken over by the japanese empire.  That does not change what we did, but in some ways it makes it easier to deal with.

As for hawaii being a vacation spot, it doesn't matter who controlled it (japan, america or hawaii) in this day and age, in that location, it would be a vacation spot.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 9, 2007)

american not only greedy towards Japan but to many other ASIAN country like what the american did to Iraq's OIL and Iran  nuclear energy development. About Iran, there is another topic here to discuss about why american greedy towards Iran.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2007)

Bishop said:


> You DO know that U.S stole Hawaii from the native people in the 1950's.They tricked the Queen into a faulty deal and turned Hawaii into a vacation spot, so Japan was just after the same thing America was.



Japan wasn't after a vacation island, they were after full domination of the Pacific Ocean.  Hawaii is about the halfway mark between both Continents, and a very strategically important spot, like Midway Island was.


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> american not only greedy towards Japan but to many other ASIAN country like what the american did to Iraq's OIL and Iran  nuclear energy development. About Iran, there is another topic here to discuss about why american greedy towards Iran.



First of all Iran and Iraq are not in Asia they are in the middle east, so get that right first.As many have said Japan DOES have a military its called the JSDF, you moron, or Japanese Self-Defense Force, they are well equipped though if america was as greedy as you claim then we WOULD NOT HAVE LET THEM HAVE AN ARMED FORCE AT ALL, and cripple them. Even the treat of versaille when germany was defeated by the allies they allowed germany to keep an army less than 100,000 strong, but banned a navy and air force. you need to get your facts straight and i doubt anyone else will believe your arguements since you just bullshit everything you say. Your * your age says 20 but frankly i doubt you are, you argue like a little middle school kid, who obviously has not studied history, your "facts" are based on bullshite and biased opinion, when other people argue against you, you just try and make up more idiotic trash talk which immediatly gets thrown back at you by people who can argue and back up what they say* ha! with your stupidity i am suprised that a tokyo university would accept your ass. i highly doubt even japanese people will believe your rhetoric because if they were so angry and picky about our occupation then they would have protested or even attacked the US, yet they are a force used to counter balance North Korea and China. All your stupid threads of bashing america are wrong and shows what an idiot you are. If you * really want to bash the US , then prove some facts and dont make up propoganda and spread lies since you dont even know what really went down in that time period. show us you can back up your arguement instead spreading stupid racist rhetoric, about pointless shit unless you can back it up. And stop the stupid ASIAN threads and your website is a fucking joke, i really dont give a darn about your little "only asians can be moderators and adminstrators" pesonally and i am "assuming" everyone here agrees too that no one with a brain would join that site.  i doubt anyone has joined your little gay site since the layout is also a piece of shit.*


----------



## R3trograde (Jan 9, 2007)

"Kishi and databook are wrong"


----------



## exmorte (Jan 9, 2007)

Hah! That's what I say to this.
anywho, in the spirit of idiocy I will say this,

Japanes: Do you know how many bombs USA dropped on us?
Not 1000
not 100
not even 10
No they dropped 2...
2 bombs, taht was IT!


anywho
To this phoenix person, You are an idiot, no offense meant but you have a terrible argument, and any cause or whatever you are trying to support actually looks worse by you supporting it. So if you really want to be benificial to your "movement" then stand on the sidelines and watch, because your very precense damages your own cause.


I LoL at AZN EXTREMISTS.

Oh and FYI, the telephone, the process by which commercial salt is made (vacuum processes) and the COMPUTER. are all non azn inventions.
Now I know for a fact you are using one of these, and I am willing to bet that you are using the other two.

So Do the world a favor and stop using non azn inventions.
Oh and the chips that proccesses all the data in your "smart-robots"? Yeah the predeccessors to those, made by non asians.
So do the world a favor and go back to your rice patty.

If there is one thing in this world I hate more than racists, it's idiots...


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, had Hawaii not been taken by US interests it's likely it would've been an Imperial German base. 

Though ultimately speaking because of Japan's Allied partnership in World War I it could've seized it (like it's Maraina Island pocessions).


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 9, 2007)

Katon001 said:


> First of all Iran and Iraq are not in Asia they are in the middle east, so get that right first.



Actually it can also be considered Western Asia or Southern Asia. Just depends if you’re talking about Iran or Iraq. Though it is commonly known as Middle East...  Just depends though how you want to see it as.

Also PK no need for you to make a comment either. Because as I said it just how you want to look at it...  

After all no need to get to mad with each other.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 9, 2007)

have to agree with sumike here, lets focus on hawaii.

I honestly don't see how they could have stayed indepndant when the queen could not even stop her own rebellion.  It was a sad thing, and I wish we had an independant hawaii, I have some hawaiin friends who feel that way.  Then again, I have hawaiin friends who love the culture, but are also very glad to be part of the US, with the economy and benifits it provides


----------



## sj2k (Jan 9, 2007)

> Actually it can also be considered Western Asia or Southern Asia. Just depends if you’re talking about Iran or Iraq. Though it is commonly known as Middle East...  Just depends though how you want to see it as.



Doc, it can also be considered northern africa.  If you call it anything besides the middle east, then contintents will fight to own/disown depending on the country, lol.  No, it is the middle east, nothing else.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 9, 2007)

Sigh.....obviously some don't get it.....I already said I was wrong on the first page....STOP PM'INMG ME AND NEG REPPING ME FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 9, 2007)

Though yes that region is commonly refered to as the Middle east. But a person isn't really wrong if they say that it is a part of Asia. All I wanted to simply point out.

Anyways it's a mess and pointless to go on... Wouldn't you say? Because we can go at this all night.   So I am going to shut up now... Though you can have the last word if you really want...


----------



## Zelaf (Jan 15, 2007)

Since when did we claim all of this? We owe Japan too much and now America is backing off. America did invent t.v. and we did invent the nuke first. America is a great country, maybe not one to make the best decisions, but still a good country. Japan is awesome country. I love it, but they aren't necessarily anti-America.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2007)

actually Zelaf the first TV can be traced back to Britain  a good year before the american one was invented. Look up A A Campbell Swinton or John Logie Baird.  And don't worry i don't know where PK gets his anti america in japan thing really far east (japan and south korea) i doubt are that much different in level of fondness for america than western europe.

I guess only real part of asia that is anti american is the middle east where quite a few people percieve america and britain in a war against islam =/


----------



## sj2k (Jan 15, 2007)

PK isn't asian.  Say what you want about asia, but there are certain people who the world considers asian.  If you're from israel, you don't consider yourself asian.  people from PK's country do not consider themselves asian.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2007)

Well they are not from the continents of Australia/oceana, Europe, Africa or north or south america.  It is internationally accepted and taught that middle east is a sub continent of asia like the indian subcontinent and the oriental one which for some reason has been distorted into being called only part of asia.


----------



## The Black Knight (Jan 15, 2007)

please stop talking in this thread.

just...*Please, let's let this thread die.* ....-Thank you


----------



## deadfishy00 (Jan 15, 2007)

ah crap... guess im not japanese now
or asian

at this rate, hes going to be the only asian left lol


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 16, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force
> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth
> 3. Now allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue


After the 1960?s the American troops have not been forced on Japanese government. 

Those are not American laws, they are JAPANESE laws, and the Japanese people have refused to change them. 



			
				pk said:
			
		

> The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do what they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and natiolism the Japanese youth will remember all kinds of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing the Japanese to pay a humongous war debt.


The Americans don?t enforce these laws, the Japanese inforce these laws. The reason why the Japanese have these laws is because of a strong sense of pafisism that exist in the country from the large liberal population. 

It has been a smaller minority that wishes Japan to have a military, to teach nationalism, and having the emperor gain back more power. 

The reason for this position is the acceptance of failures of these policies in the past. 

The funniest thing is the fact that the united states WANTS Japan to have a large more active military. A global ally in east Asia, the United States wants Japan to build up its military to put pressure on north Korea. But instead it is the Japanese that resist this militarization, the EXACT opposite of what you suggest is going on. 



			
				pk said:
			
		

> There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that use technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on.


This is of course completely false, most technological advancements during Japanese economic growth period came from America. American universities and business during the 40 ? 70 were at the forefront of the technological advance. 
Apple, Intel, AMD, Microsoft, Motatrola, etc are leading the computer industry even today. That is not to say that Japanese companies do not have leaders in certain fields but the idea that Japan has advance past America is laughable. 



			
				pk said:
			
		

> The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation. The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS. Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the ara of telecomunication or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.


The early Anime was heavily influenced by Disney, it is hard to find a Japanese animator from 40-70 that doesn?t express that they were influenced by Disney. Examining the style of Japanese cartoons from the past shows the distinct style of Disney. 



			
				pk said:
			
		

> Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?


They did invent games, the first video games where made by American University students. The popularization of these games was through American computer companies like apple. 
Once again, there are many good Japanese video game companies as there are many good American game companies. 



			
				pk said:
			
		

> I will spread this article to all over the world especially to all the Japanese schools websites using the help from my other buddys. Before I do that I need to hear anything that may make this article to be more perfect from all the members here.


I am sure you will get laughed at here as much as you do everywhere else.


----------



## Midomaru (Jan 16, 2007)

Why can't i neg rep PHOENIX Knight?
I want to neg rep him.


----------



## The Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

like i said



.....let this thread die!


----------



## dav10791 (Jan 17, 2007)

Midomaru said:


> Why can't i neg rep PHOENIX Knight?
> I want to neg rep him.



thank you, finally someone i can relate to  
phoenix is getting on my last nerve...
why are u always making these "ASIAN" threads anyways, your views are too extreme. just because your asian doesn't mean you can go around telling every non asian person that asians are awsome. (which they are by the way since i am one  ) BUT still, chill out

p.s and why can't i neg rep him?


----------



## fabio (Jan 19, 2007)

Haru said:


> Fuck you elitist piece of shit. I'm asian also, but do you see me trashing on others cultures?
> Go back to your boat and return to where you came from. Because rest assured we don't want you here.
> 
> 
> And your "AzN PrYde" attitude isn't going to get you any where in life. Grow up.




hahahahah i was actually going to say that... 
though I hardly post on this site, I never thought this type of conversation would spawn in a naruto forum. I do find it amusing though. I think I'm only on page two I have 12 more pages to read. I'll probably chime in here and there.


----------



## fabio (Jan 19, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> I won't say it again, Chinese, Korean, Philippino are not american.



its filipino dumb ass. 
i'm a filipino kid btw whose grandparents were tortured and shot by japanese soldiers. Now I'm in the  "white man's military" as a ground pounder (INF), dating a japanese girl, and I live on american soil. All I want to do is either A. go to sleep B. Read chapter 338 or C. waste more time talking nonsense on this amusing thread. I guess the point to this post is this kids ignorant. Actually, I really don't think there was a point to this post. I think I'm just going to make the countless amounts of people read this and wonder what I'm talking about... Oh and to all the non asian people out there 

got rice?
i'm totally just joking I hate that "azn pryde" bullshit, I hate the fact that its cool to be asian now a days. I hate how asian kids have really long bangs. I also hate how its cool to drive a honda hatchback and race faster cars on the streets while endangering themselves and others on the road. I also hate getting revved at. I guess I hate a lot of things, but most importantly I hate trash like phoenix knight. So I'm going to end this post with a quote from the not so great movie X-men III: the last stand. "you shoulda stayed in school." 

I'm sorry, I had a point but its like 532 am and I can't sleep bc I drank a lot of coffee...why'd I drink coffee b/c starbucks is damn good!


----------



## fabio (Jan 19, 2007)

Haru said:


> *BURN AMERICA!!! KILL THEM ALL BUSH LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Seriously, for all you non americans out there, we don't all support Bush. This is what we call the two of the major parties. The Republicans and the Democrats. Democrats hate Bush, so Bush must be a Republican. HALF of the United States are Democrats shown by recent polls.
> I don't get where your justice and reasoning comes from.



actually i think both political parties hate bush haha.


----------



## fabio (Jan 19, 2007)

so uh yeah sorry for trolling! i was really bored, I know my post made no sense whatsoever but uh yeah, thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## sj2k (Jan 19, 2007)

well, your posts amused me, os no problem!

I love rice BTW.  And bangs can look good on asian kids, though not all the time.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 19, 2007)

Okay, look - PHOENIX Knight. 

You are the worst kind of person.  Being angry with a country is one thing. Being proud of your country is one thing (though you aren't in Japan, are you?). 

But demanding others subscribe to your racist attitude? 

You are no better than the men who dropped that bomb.  Believe it.


I suppose you want Jews to hate Germany forever? Hate everything German? Continue that hatred?

Should all African-Americans forever hold it against the whites for the slavery and racism imposed upon them by the white's forefathers? 

I suppose the Catholics should always hate and continue the bias for those killed and left for dead in the sewers in Italy?

And those pagans who fell victim to the Inquisition? The uncountable number of women who were accused of satanic acts and hung or burned alive? Or chose instead of betraying their own gods, to seek their deaths in the freezing waters of the sea?

CONTINUE THE HATE!! NEVER FORGET!! I suppose that's your philosophy? 

Listen, I HAVE friends in Japan. I have full blooded, born and raised Japanese friends. I have many co-workers IN Japan AND China who talk about politics, they talk about world events and current affairs. They've read your post - they all said the same things - You're an embarrassment who these forums should ban.

And YOU are no different than a radical extremist, seeking to spread YOUR own opinion to others. 


What? Did the world not come together quick enough to help out after the earthquake and tsunami? Did people not pour out their hearts quick enough to offer aide and assistance, although thousands of miles away - to help those in Indonesia after so many of your people died? 

Tell me, what do you WANT? What do you want people to do? 


BECOME ASIAN? Or just die if we aren't?
There was another man with that philosophy.
HITLER. You are NO different. 

Look at the people who have posted to your thread. Check their posts afterwards. You are changing NO ONE'S mind. 

All you are doing, is making people LIKE YOU (not the Japanese, not the Americans) more visible to the rest of us.


The internet is a great thing. A wonderful thing.  It allows us the ability to research and to meet people from all over the world. 

It also means that YOUR type of people have no power. You thought you could use the internet to spread your disgusting racism. But it works against you. Because you posted this thread, we can see people of ALL backgrounds, from MANY countries who are AGAINST your way of thinking. 

How about that? Your own precious despicable weapon is the very thing allowing all of us to sit here and go... "Wow. They got crazy radicals in EVERY country, don't they! Whew.. glad it's not just us."


So, go back to your drawing board Mr. Indonesia and stop speaking FOR Japan or the United States.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow


harley just finished the topic with a overkill


I <3 harley


----------



## fabio (Jan 19, 2007)

hey thanks haha, i actually like the sticky rice! anyways i wanted to say this last night but i forgot. but, 


only love can cure the hate!


----------



## Botzu (Jan 19, 2007)

lier, theirs only 75,000 in asian as a whole(japan and south korean). Those facts are all wrong... Im guessing this spurrs from the fact that Japanese teaches are forced to tell only a fraction of ww2 which portrays Japan as giant victims in the war making America look like some kind of bully. little if anything is tought about the aliance with hitler or pearl harbor.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

Hay guys, wat's goin on in dis thread?


----------



## s0id3 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey PK you know how u bitch and say Americans should stop using ASIAN products...well i hope you know the internet was created/invented by America...so i think you should stop using the internet.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 19, 2007)

This thread should be seized and donated to charity or some low-income posting program.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 19, 2007)

I think harley kind of wins...


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 20, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Okay, look - PHOENIX Knight.
> 
> You are the worst kind of person.  Being angry with a country is one thing. Being proud of your country is one thing (though you aren't in Japan, are you?).
> 
> ...



He was only loathed of white supremacist where white people tend to think that they are better than any other races and from my view as an asian, I think asian people are very isolated in the world rather than black or white! 

And also.. it is very difficult for asian people to be accepted in white society and not many white people want to make friend with asian native speakers, otherwise blacks can easily make friend with white and asian


----------



## fabio (Jan 20, 2007)

UNITED ARYAN BROTHERHOOD BABY!!!


----------



## Kyon (Jan 20, 2007)

I was going to say something to the same effect as Harlita, but I think she covered it in more detail than I possibly ever could.

I know it doesn't count for much, but you get a rep.


----------



## fabio (Jan 20, 2007)

can I get some rep for being asian?


----------



## damnhot (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey PK you know how u bitch and say Americans should stop using ASIAN products...well i hope you know the internet was created/invented by America...so i think you should stop using the internet.


best post so far     Amercia=1        Japan=0


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 20, 2007)

lol if americans/whites are  insulting other races, they fine with it, and if asian people saying a bad thing about white people... they will start a riot!!

HARLITA U FAILED!



> Hey PK you know how u bitch and say Americans should stop using ASIAN products...well i hope you know the internet was created/invented by America...so i think you should stop using the internet.
> 
> 
> best post so far Amercia=1 Japan=0



THEN STOP WATCHING ANIME IDIOT!


----------



## Sky is Over (Jan 20, 2007)

damnhot said:


> Hey PK you know how u bitch and say Americans should stop using ASIAN products...well i hope you know the internet was created/invented by America...so i think you should stop using the internet.
> 
> 
> best post so far     Amercia=1        Japan=0



PK said that "americans" should stop using japanese products?:rofl that's just bullshit that will just never happen because we're the top customer of your product's, and the way japan society is more business like they aren't just all the sudden gonna put an embargo on us just because a few of you hate us for how the wars we're involved with asia went down; and if you did somehow miracously cut off all goods from japan to reach the U.S.; helps us more and hurts you more.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 20, 2007)

domaton said:


> PK said that "americans" should stop using japanese products?:rofl that's just bullshit that will just never happen because we're the top customer of your product's, and the way japan society is more business like they aren't just all the sudden gonna put an embargo on us just because a few of you hate us for how the wars we're involved with asia went down; and if you did somehow miracously cut off all goods from japan to reach the U.S.; helps us more and hurts you more.



US couldn't stand by itself..!! it became a superpower because of the help from other countries!

US needs help from Asia and Asia needs help from US, every country needs support from other countries even though the discrimation has been covered so we cannot see from outside.

How many times we heard, "asian guys have no penis, asian girls have no boobs, or asian people are ugly.." 
White/Black people love bashing us, which that statement isn't true!!

So I guess what PK did is not wrong he just insulted white from political view not personally.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jan 20, 2007)

Blackfeather said:


> US couldn't stand by itself..!! it became a superpower because of the help from other countries!
> 
> US needs help from Asia and Asia needs help from US, every country needs support from other countries even though the discrimation has been covered so we cannot see from outside.
> 
> ...



*notices selective reading* IMO, yeah every country needs a support of others to stand (PK doesn't think so.), but don't you think her comments are just a bit "racy" or "disrespectful" to other forum members? It isn't like some of us have made multiple topics to bash your country/race.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jan 20, 2007)

In the end, the actual effect trying to be achieved by PK initially is non-existent. The topics keep going back and forth some of which are irrelevant. 

I don't think anyone can take the initial statement very seriously as supported by the different discussions that have occured here.

As a Chinese person, I am very ashamed that there are still people like you out there that think like that on such extreme levels of hatred, especially hatred that may not necessarily be related to them in the first place.

May you channel your energy and efforts towards something more positive and honourable otherwise your efforts will be met with an endless void.

In the end, Harlita served your butt to you on a silver platter, 100 times over.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jan 20, 2007)

Ichiban-nin said:


> In the end, the actual effect trying to be achieved by PK initially is non-existent. The topics keep going back and forth some of which are irrelevant.
> 
> I don't think anyone can take the initial statement very seriously as supported by the different discussions that have occured here.
> 
> ...



If you're referring too me (which I doubt), I don't hate asians (or race for that matter), I just hate supremacist of any kind who think they're better than everyone else because of the color of their skinor the country they belong too.


----------



## fabio (Jan 20, 2007)

Blackfeather said:


> US couldn't stand by itself..!! it became a superpower because of the help from other countries!
> 
> US needs help from Asia and Asia needs help from US, every country needs support from other countries even though the discrimation has been covered so we cannot see from outside.
> 
> ...



i  have a large penis for an asian guy


----------



## Harlita (Jan 20, 2007)

Blackfeather said:


> lol if americans/whites are  insulting other races, they fine with it, and if asian people saying a bad thing about white people... they will start a riot!!
> 
> HARLITA U FAILED!



You failed, you moron. By assuming that ALL WHITES and ALL AMERICANS think that way.


*
Listen, this is exactly the truth right here, right now.

If you take this thread and turn everything Phoenix Knight was saying into White Power/White Supremacy and Americans are better and own everything - we'd have trashed the thread and banned the member and there would be tons of people screaming for the continued banning of a white power asshole, right?
*
So why don't you shut the hell up right now and stop shoving in MY face what americans and what white people have done wrong in the past when I am sitting here trying to reason with someone about it all - because racism DOES exist and it's STILL a problem and whether or not YOU want to believe it, some of us WHITES are TRYING to do something about it. You imbecile.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 20, 2007)

> If you take this thread and turn everything Phoenix Knight was saying into White Power/White Supremacy and Americans are better and own everything - we'd have trashed the thread and banned the member and there would be tons of people screaming for the continued banning of a white power asshole, right?



actually that is true, so can we trash this thread and ban PK?


----------



## fabio (Jan 20, 2007)

looks like black feather and PK are "azn pryde"


----------



## fabio (Jan 20, 2007)

i'm gonna type a message to my fellow azn pryde people

"wutzzz widxxzzxxxx jooooouuuu nigkkaaaz!!!!! >.<!!!! daaaaayuuummm guhhhhhhhh ishhh yooouyyaaa boiiiii daaaammmnnnggggggooooommmaaaanngggoooo nikkaaaamannngoooooo"


----------



## sj2k (Jan 20, 2007)

how about this

Human pride!  damn you non human humans, we are superior and better.  You stupid non human humans are inferior in every way...

wait...

all humans are human, so I guess we are equal!  YAY!


----------



## Sky is Over (Jan 20, 2007)

and one thing I've been thinking about, didn't all human civilazation originate from the described continet of asia? In a sense making us all equal?


----------



## sj2k (Jan 20, 2007)

civilization came from mesopotamia.  That is in the middle east.  As to what continent that part of the middle east belongs to, we could get into a long debate, lol.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

China has the oldest civilization currently..Just wanted to add that.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 20, 2007)

How do you define a civivlization.  When does it start?  When does it end?  I mean, its easy for rome, greece, egypt, persia.  Those civilizatians rose and fell.  America is easy, as it is now, because it has had only one government really (western type government).  But how do you messaure say england?  Or japan or china or russia?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

I really don't understand your question. Are you saying what type of civilization they are or something similar?


----------



## Sky is Over (Jan 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> I really don't understand your question. Are you saying what type of civilization they are or something similar?



he might be talkiing about to golden ages of those listed nations, like when Great Britain had all the colonies, when russia was the soviet union...am I hitting a right note sj2k? besides that, time for me to go nighty-night, see ya!


----------



## sj2k (Jan 20, 2007)

you said china had the oldest current civilization.  to make my question more understandable, lol, how about you jsut let me know how you came to that ocnlcusion.


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Jan 21, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Since WW2 end the american have been occupying Japan even now, not only by making around 100.000 of their army stationed in Japan but also enforcing many laws the american made to "chain" Japan such as :
> 
> 1. Not allowing Japan to have military force


We did  help  them write their Constitution, but they've had the ability to change it for quite some  time (and just did so, in the last year).  What's more, they do have a "Self Defense Force," which is extremely well equipped and modernized and has no less than 50 destroyers, among other things, and a $50 billion annual budget about. It basically is a full military, only with restrictions against acting aggressively or pre-emptively. The U.S. actually has pressured them into participating more in international peace-keeping missions in the last decade, and in the past year the new prime-minister has gone about aggressively trying to push legislation through the Diet (their Parliement/Congress) to loosen restrictions on how much the Japanese Constitution allows the SDF to do.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> 2. No allowing Japanese to teach patrotism and nationalism to the Japanese youth


The U.S. has nothing to with this, nor have we had anything to do with this  for decades. We probably helped shape their modern public school system during the occupation but that was in the late '40s and '50s. If they wanted to change it I doubt we'd care one bit. This is a far, far bigger issue between Japan and _China_, as Japanese textbooks tend to gloss over attrocities committed in China like the Rape of Nanjing.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> 3. Now allowing the Japanese empire to take control of the Japanese leadership and involved on any of Japan political issue


I assume you mean Japanese _emporer_. Again this has not been our call for over 50 years, and reducing Hirohito to a figurehead was a perfectly reasonable thing to do in the immediate aftermath of World War 2 (the fact that Hirohito was left in power at all was simply amazing and would not have happened  had it not been considered so important for maintaining peace in during the post-war occupation).




PHOENIX Knight said:


> The reason why american enforce those laws are only to make the american can do what they want to Japan and the Japanese. But it will soon end when PM Shinzo Abe break 2 of those 3 laws, when Japan can gain full military force all the american army in Japan will pulled back to their own country and when the Japanese youth taught about patriotism and natiolism the Japanese youth will remember all kinds of the terrible things the american did to their country and girls. Other than those 3 laws, the american also enforce many other laws to Japan after WW2 end incluidng forcing the Japanese to pay a humongous war debt.


Again, the thing about Japanese nationalism being taught in schools is not an issue between the U.S. and Japan and I don't believe the U.S. particularly gives a damn one way or the other. It is an issue between Japan and _China_  (and to a lesser extent South Korea). Also, what are these "laws" you speak of?

Also, as for American bases being in Japan, while not particularly popular with the local populations of the cities they're next to, guess what, the Japanese government generally _wants_ us  to keep bases there. We help provide security against China and North Korea (in the latter case being should North Korea do something particularly stupid).  If you had any grasp of international politics at all, you'd know that the U.S. and Japan are pretty close allies, and Prime Minister Abe even cited being able to be a better military ally to the  U.S. being among the reasons why restrictions on the  SDF should be lifted.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> There are many american that said, it is the american who make the Japanese advanced after they nuke Japan. The fact is they say the opposite things because american never give any technology information to the Japanese including on developing the smart robot or there is no american engineer who work on any of the Japanes company such as in Sony, Toyota or any of the Japanese company that use technology. If you think logically, the america itself whould have been more advanced than Japan or atleast at the same level of technology with Japan if america really the one who make or help Japan technology advancement. But it seems the american just dreaming on.


I have no idea what the fuck you're talking about. Judging from your poor grammar and very good spelling, I am guessing English is not your first language and you are not American. I grew up in America in the '80s when there was legitimately a lot of (largely misplaced) resentment against Japan's growing economic might and I can't remember ever hearing anyone making the claim that America "gave" Japan any of it's technological expertise.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> The american also claim they are the one who invent Animation and saying Japanese copying their Animation.


Osamu Tezuka has directly cited Walt Disney as a gigantic influence, possibly his _main_ influence. He is considered the "God of Manga" and probably the single most influential person on the anime influence. Most people on this board, myself included, would probably tell you that the Japanese are the best at it, and I don't know if America "invented" animation per se, but we were animating things long before Japan was and we were the ones who first popularized it internationally.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> The fact is the american can't made even 1 Anime up to this day


"Anime," as it has come to mean in English language slang, means something animated that was produced in _Japan_, primarily for Japanese consumption. Anime is inherently Japanese. It's like saying the English have never made any American cars.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> while on the other hand Japanese not only able to make Anime but also able to make cartoon aswell, many of the american cartoon even created by ASIANS.


Again, this is a very silly distinction.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> Japanese inventing Animation before 1900's before Japan even entering the ara of telecomunication or long before the american make their first Animation known as cartoon on 1920's.


No, they did not. Japanese animation dates to 1917, and were inspired by earlier Western cartoons like Felix the Cat.



PHOENIX Knight said:


> Not just claiming as the inventor of Animation, the american also claim they invent video games


Americans _did_ invent videogames. The first experimental video-projected game (a table-tennis like game in 1958). The first homemade computer game (Spacewar, 1961, by an MIT student). The first home console game patent (1968). The first arcade game (Computer Space, 1971, followed shortly by Pong, in 1972). The first home-console (Magnavox Odyssey, 1972). And the first cartridged base home videogame system ( Fairchild Camera & Instrument's Video Entertainment System, in 1976).
For more information, try .



PHOENIX Knight said:


> while the fact shows the american can't made any better video games compared to the video game the Japanese made such as Final Fantasy, Xenosaga, Suikoden, .hack// or many other Japanese made video games. Do a pirate or a copyer can make a better result rather then the real inventor who make the Original?
> 
> I will spread this article to all over the world especially to all the Japanese schools websites using the help from my other buddys. Before I do that I need to hear anything that may make this article to be more perfect from all the members here.



Dude, I generally prefer Japanese animation and Japanese videogames, but you're really wasting your time, to put it kindly (as am I for taking the time to answer this, I'm sure).


----------



## Altron (Jan 21, 2007)

We should all make a PK greed towards America and the World Thread..where we can bash PK and do the same thing he is doing with these threads, with solid arguements and proof to back it up unlike PK who just repeats what he says not  proving his point and making himself to be an idiot in the entire world and internet.


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 22, 2007)

Based on american own survey almost 69% american are fat, you can see this as the reflection of how the greedy the american are towards other countrys such as towards Japan. 
No offense, this is a fact I got based on american own survey said.


----------



## fabio (Jan 22, 2007)

wtf what does being fat have to do with being greedy?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 22, 2007)

this is all you need to know about american greed, my pasty white friends. 

this


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 22, 2007)

In Japan, everyone commits suicide before they eat themselves obese, yay!

Harakiri ftw!


----------



## Bya Bya (Jan 22, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight, Americans aren't bad people, but their government is the other story  Anyways, US government is also an ass to my counrty(Russia), they always say bad things about us on TV and push other countries to impose economical sanctiones on us, so the common people of my country suffer the most because of USA's economy domination. But I'm very happy that they don't have military bases in my country though.


----------



## Draffut (Jan 22, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> Based on american own survey almost 69% american are fat, you can see this as the reflection of how the greedy the american are towards other countrys such as towards Japan.
> No offense, this is a fact I got based on american own survey said.



Just so you know, the obesity rate in china is growning at an alarming speed, and may overtake america within a decade.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 22, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> But I'm very happy that they don't have military bases in my country though.


I happy that they don't have its in my country as well.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 22, 2007)

> Based on american own survey almost 69% american are fat, you can see this as the reflection of how the greedy the american are towards other countrys such as towards Japan.
> No offense, this is a fact I got based on american own survey said.



now go look at china....

bya bya, I am of russian decent, and I think russia has a magnificent country.  After the US russia is my favorite country.  In no way will you find me against russia.  But putin is not good for the country.  He is a dictator.  Look at the powers he has.  I think if russia ever gets a good government it will be a superpower again, perhaps able to surpass the US and whatever china will become.  But it doesn't have one right now....


----------



## PHOENIX Knight (Jan 23, 2007)

The u.s.a is the only country in this world who have their populations 69% fat. China have not survey about how many fat Chinese there and the one who said he/she know it are just jealous that his/her country is the only country who owns 69% fat populations.

And how did fat are the reflection of greeds? you become fat because you can't control your greed over food, Except for those fat peoples who become fat because of parents haritage.

By the way I'm an ASIAN a slender ASIAN 

For Bya Bya and Le Male, you guys are lucky since no american army stationed in your country. But in Japan those american evil will soon gone, I hope PM Shinzo Abe do what he should did as a Japanese patriotis.


----------



## fabio (Jan 23, 2007)

PHOENIX Knight said:


> The u.s.a is the only country in this world who have their populations 69% fat. China have not survey about how many fat Chinese there and the one who said he/she know it are just jealous that his/her country is the only country who owns 69% fat populations.
> 
> And how did fat are the reflection of greeds? you become fat because you can't control your greed over food, Except for those fat peoples who become fat because of parents haritage.
> 
> ...




honestly if i ever saw you I woulden't mind kicking the shit out of you. you honestly make us look really bad. You are the most ignorant piece of thrash on this board. How do you feel about me being asian and in the white mans army? I'm not just regular truck driver army, I'm infantry. By the way since english was invented by the white people you shoulden't use it.


----------



## polishpete (Jan 23, 2007)

im a white devil and i am damn proud.


----------



## Proud ASIAN (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm actually want to make a new topic with the same title but deferent contents. The member who made this topic probably also part of the community I'm also part of. Well here my reply for the statement of the topic creator, I think you know Iran? american not just greedy towards Japan but also other ASIANS country, why the american not allowing Iraq to have nuke even for peace energy while the american themself have nuclear *weapon*?


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 28, 2007)

PK, fuck off.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 28, 2007)

Proud ASIAN said:


> I'm actually want to make a new topic with the same title but deferent contents. The member who made this topic probably also part of the community I'm also part of. Well here my reply for the statement of the topic creator, I think you know Iran? american not just greedy towards Japan but also other ASIANS country, why the american not allowing Iraq to have nuke even for peace energy while the american themself have nuclear *weapon*?



I don't know, but I for sure would like to make a nuke test with you as an experiment specimen. Next week, at Mururoa, is it OK ?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 28, 2007)

Proud ASIAN said:


> I'm actually want to make a new topic with the same title but deferent contents. The member who made this topic probably also part of the community I'm also part of. Well here my reply for the statement of the topic creator, I think you know Iran? american not just greedy towards Japan but also other ASIANS country, why the american not allowing Iraq to have nuke even for peace energy while the american themself have nuclear *weapon*?


People like you are the reason why we had to nuke Japan.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 28, 2007)

Razgriez said:


> People like you are the reason why we had to nuke Japan.



He's actually not even Japanese. He's Arab


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pheonix Knight and Proud Asian.... people like them give humanity a poor reason to exist -_-

good thing they were banned.

Fatness being a sign of greed? I dont really think so. Its just lack of excersise... And i thought it was like 40 -some percent of americans being fat...

Man i thought my old self was ignorant, these two people hit the top of the list... I demand they commit suppuku... I think i spelled that right...

Japan inventing the car? I deny that... although china and japan had steam age technology back during the european dark ages... They both were fairly advanced back then, then for some reason, i think during the 1800s, they had a decline in technology use... After WWII they played catch-up.

Germany invented the car i thought...

and another statement, people who say every fucking american (well this applys to insulting other nationalitys too) is an evil greedy bastard like those 2 shitheads should do humanity a favor and remove themselves from the Gene pool.. I would gladly give them a darwin award...


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 28, 2007)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Pheonix Knight and Proud Asian.... people like them give humanity a poor reason to exist -_-



They're the same person.



> Japan inventing the car? I deny that... although china and japan had steam age technology back during the european dark ages... They both were fairly advanced back then, then for some reason, i think during the 1800s, they had a decline in technology use... After WWII they played catch-up.



Yeah, the Germans invented the first gasoline car.  But I'm not sure why you think China and Japan had steam power back in the European dark ages. Europe was the first to invent steam power, the very first steam-powered device being a toy from a Greek inventor, and the later steam engines by the British in the 1600s. The Chinese invented a hell of a lot of things but I'm afraid Europe beat them to steam power.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Mar 28, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> the very first steam-powered device being a toy from a Greek inventor, and the later steam engines by the British in the 1600s.



I thought James Watt was the first one in the 1780s, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Mar 28, 2007)

wtf? why is this thread still open. Everyone knows Phoenix is a racist dumb Asian who think Americans steal from Japanese. He or She doesn't even know their facts.

*edit*
o wait he's banned.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> I thought James Watt was the first one in the 1780s, unless I'm mistaken.



Greek was Hero (Heron) of Alexandria was first steam engine,  James Watt was 1763 with his own version.

Interesting enough Corinth had a rail network of sorts during ancient greece (600-500 bc it was made) that survived till 400s AD but neither Greeks or Romans thought of putting them together lol


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 28, 2007)

That NOS Guy said:


> I thought James Watt was the first one in the 1780s, unless I'm mistaken.



I believe he's the man who improved upon it most significantly to start the industrial revolution, but the first functioning steam engines were built by Thomas Savery and Thomas Newcomen in the late 17th - early 18th Century.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well no matter, you got to admit, technology from ancient culteres is often underrated... heck, the mayans had stone age tools, but they had running water.

If ya look closely at the ancient times, things are really suprizing. Especially warfare technology even.


----------



## That NOS Guy (Mar 28, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I believe he's the man who improved upon it most significantly to start the industrial revolution, but the first functioning steam engines were built by Thomas Savery and Thomas Newcomen in the late 17th - early 18th Century.



Upon further inspection I find this confirmed, and I had simply misread something in one of my books. Thanks.


----------



## sj2k (Mar 28, 2007)

Before seeing who it is, I am negging the person who revived this troll thread


doh, it was the same troll

well, nothing else to add


----------



## The Black Knight (Mar 28, 2007)

Failure....


----------



## Casyle (Mar 28, 2007)

*...*

I love watching the history and discovery channels, especially about WW2.

This vet was talking about what happened.  He was on one of the ships that would have landed first.  He said that when the American fleets got word that Japan had surrended, men all around him fell to their knees, weeping with joy. 

Had we not dropped those two bombs and invaded the casualties on both sides would have been unimaginable.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 29, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> He's actually not even Japanese. He's Arab



Poor poor Japan.


----------



## Altron (Mar 29, 2007)

Proud ASIAN said:


> I'm actually want to make a new topic with the same title but deferent contents. The member who made this topic probably also part of the community I'm also part of. Well here my reply for the statement of the topic creator, I think you know Iran? american not just greedy towards Japan but also other ASIANS country, why the american not allowing Iraq to have nuke even for peace energy while the american themself have nuclear *weapon*?



Seriously PK OR PA whatever you have the worst grammer in this forum. You moron its Iran Not Iraq that wants nuclear energy. Since it is possible that terrorists who are in Iran may have access to WMD's and also since it seems Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map the US wont stand by and watch it happen. We have nuclear weapons since it was us who first created them and used them. So that answers both your questions so fuck off or better yet in our next nuclear testing you be the object while we launch the missles at you. Seriously stop wasting our time with your stupid racist arguements with no back up what so ever. You are the ideal Moron in the world and the reason why humanity can never move forward till people like you are dead.


----------



## flamewolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it me or did he say iran and iraq are asian countries. 
 I think you know Iran? american not just greedy towards Japan but also other ASIANS country, why the american not allowing Iraq to have nuke even for peace energy while the american themself have nuclear weapon?


----------



## Fulcata (Mar 29, 2007)

Umm.
Those measures were put in place to prevent Japan from pwning the majority of Western Asia. Again.
Of course, under normal circumstances NO ONE would agree to suck rediculous surrender terms. But, then again, The US had just defeated Japan with basically two bombs. We had several more in reserve, and we let them know that.


----------



## mister_manji (Mar 29, 2007)

we dont let Iran have nukes because they would actually use them.
also, Japan disarmed itself after WW2


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 29, 2007)

Bambi is more popular than Final Fantasy.


----------



## dav10791 (Mar 29, 2007)

who ever brought this thread up again needs to get slapped
and PK needs to get a life


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 30, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> PK, fuck off.



How are you sure its the same person? Did you check his IP address or something? 

You know, a small perverse part of me wants to know what he thinks about the whole Shinzo Abe scandal regarding the comfort women. If it really is PK I want to hear how he is going to attempt to justify it. Is it OK for ASIANs the rape each other?


----------



## damnhot (Mar 30, 2007)

is this thread still going on???   ^^


----------



## Amaretti (Mar 30, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> How are you sure its the same person? Did you check his IP address or something?



a) his capitalisation of ASIANS and overall bad grammar is the same as PK.

b) he created ten new anti-anything-not-ASIAN threads, much like PK did.

c) claimed to be from the same community as PK, but after looking at the linked forum, it has only _one_ member. 

d) he agreed with PK. The only person who would ever agree with PK is PK himself. No one else in the whole wide world, from the smartest man to the dumbest plankton, would agree with that much asshatery.

So yeah, it's PK. He's a unique troll but he's no Norli.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> He's actually not even Japanese. He's Arab


Fucking Weaboo.


----------



## Tatsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

athough i have no hate against americans (lub em), i always wonder why theres still american military in okinawa when theres no war. 

sorry, its cause i never took intrest in politics. i don't know this shit lol T T


how does being fat reflect on greed? you made a bad comparison. your words are disgraceful - -

its only natural that people like you are jealous of such a big continent.


----------



## Vom Osten (Mar 30, 2007)

NO, I've had enough of PK's stupidity. I thought somebody finally silenced that bastard. We disproved him by page 12, he's just ignorant thats all. Now lets have somebody ban this ass and delete this thread.*

*The language is nessessary


----------



## Predator (Mar 30, 2007)

shit... I didnt come in time to tell the racist off T.T

Oh, tatsuki, the reason why we have american forces in Okinawa, its because of the WW2 treaty. Japanese are not allowed to have a "real" military force, real as in large. And for protection over them, we kept a military force sizable enough top protect them from any large scale event. They are also they to keep an eye on the economics and how they are doing, since it was a treaty right after 2 atomic bombs. Course now, WE only keep our presence there to protect them.


----------



## Tatsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

ah, thanks ^ ^


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 30, 2007)

Reaper_Shin said:


> shit... I didnt come in time to tell the racist off T.T
> 
> Oh, tatsuki, the reason why we have american forces in Okinawa, its because of the WW2 treaty. Japanese are not allowed to have a "real" military force, real as in large. And for protection over them, we kept a military force sizable enough top protect them from any large scale event. They are also they to keep an eye on the economics and how they are doing, since it was a treaty right after 2 atomic bombs. Course now, WE only keep our presence there to protect them.



I don't really like the idea of American army have their force in a peacefull country like Japan or in Europe. About Japan, i think they should protect themself with their army and not with the US army. Japan is a peacefull country now.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 30, 2007)

Haha.  Japan has a big "army".  They just don't call it an army; it's supposed to only be used for self-defence.  They have a huge military budget.  I think I've mentioned this in this thread before now.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 30, 2007)

Le Male said:


> I don't really like the idea of American army have their force in a peacefull country like Japan or in Europe.



I actually enjoy it, as a Bosnian. People feel more at ease with the US army than with the french army there... As to do with that Mitterand fuck up... "Serbs are our friends, there is no war in Bosnia" blablabla... That's why we like seeing US, germans or italian uniforms rather than french ones... (BTW, it's only meant against french OFFICERS. French grunts were pretty pissed at them for not letting them help people under sniper fire. I know some guys that were there. They all hated their officers back there.)


----------

